# StompieZA Reviews



## StompieZA

Welcome to,,,,





So just a little intro, I have been vaping for around 4 years now and i just love vaping! I started DIYing probably a couple months after i started Vaping and that has been keeping me busy since then. I didnt set out to become a reviewer and actually never thought i would be reviewing devices or products but after reviewing two devices which i won on this forum, i was contacted by a couple international manufacturers and asked to review some products from them. Since then i have been quite busy reviewing products that's usually still to be released to the public and SA.

So join me on my journey as i grow and learn and try to give you the vaping community as much information as well as my personal views of all the products i get to review.

Below you will find the full index of all devices reviewed:

Vaporesso Aurora Play Kit
Voopoo X217

Voopoo Maat Tank
Voopoo DRAG 2 Platinum
Vapour Mountain - Juniper GIN
Vladdin RE Pod Device
Voopoo ZIP Mini Kit
XTAR MC2S Travel Charger
XTAR VC4S 4 Bay Charger
Voopoo DRAG Nano Pod
Voopoo DRAG Baby Trio
BOOM Coil Review
Voopoo Find S Kit
Voopoo Find S Trio Pod
Vaporesso GEN 220W Mod
XTAR ST2 2 Bay Charger
Twisp Cumulus X 
MOTI Vape Pod device
Freemax GEMM 80W - Disposable Tank Kit
Freemax Fireluke M Mesh Tank
Geekvape Bident Dual Coil Pod
Geekvape ZEUS Sub-Ohm Tank
VOZOL D1 Disposable Pods
Snowwolf MFeng UX 200W
Sigelei Etiny Plus MTL Device
Snowwold Exilis Xpod (Rebuildable Pod)
Geekvape Aegis X Kit
Geekvape Aegis Squonk Kit
Voopoo VINCI Mod/Pod
Vladdin Slide Pod
Vaporesso Podstick Pod
Geekvape Aegis Boost Mod/Pod
MOTI PIIN Disposable Pods/Pens
Vaporesso TARGET PM80 PodMod
Geekvape Zeus X Mesh RTA
Geekvape Aegis MAX Kit
Freemax Autopod50
Freemax MAXUS 200W Kit
Geekvape Wenax Stylus Pod
Vaporesso GEN S 220W Kit
Voopoo Drag X Plus 
For those interested in One Shot Mixing and reviews of local and international one shots, Click below

One Shot - Mixing and Review Thread
As we go on i will update the above index linking you directly to the full review of each product. This thread will always have the summary and whats coming soon items posted.

I Look forward to providing many more reviews of the latest products as well as one shots and eliquids that become available to help the community with information regarding these new products.

Thank you for all the support i have had thus far, All the likes and all the comments or questions relating to my reviews!

Cheerio, Renier aka StompieZA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome review @StompieZA
Thank you, i found it very helpful

Great pictures and concise wording that was easy to follow and to the point

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Awesome review @StompieZA
> Thank you, i found it very helpful
> 
> Great pictures and concise wording that was easy to follow and to the point



Thanks alot @Silver , Really appreciate the kind feedback!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix

Nice, professionally laid out review! I’m not in the market for a pod device but still gained a lot of useful info. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Asterix said:


> Nice, professionally laid out review! I’m not in the market for a pod device but still gained a lot of useful info. Thanks!



Thanks for the feedback @Asterix , Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Epic review. Make me want one, and I don't even use POD's 

Looking forward to more reviews from you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Cornelius said:


> Epic review. Make me want one, and I don't even use POD's
> 
> Looking forward to more reviews from you.



Thanks @Cornelius Yeah this little pod really delivers! The CCell pod really provides great flavor, no dry hits and isnt too hectic on juice consumption.

I will be doing a Vaporesso Zero review soon, once SAPO decides to notify me..lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

I just want one because it looks like a Zippo. Use to collect Zippo's when I was smoking, 
Nice review

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

JurgensSt said:


> I just want one because it looks like a Zippo. Use to collect Zippo's when I was smoking,
> Nice review



Yeah the look is great but the "Clink" sound is even better, sounds like an authentic Zippo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Awesome review @StompieZA 

Who else thought that the mod looks like a zippo?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

RainstormZA said:


> Awesome review @StompieZA
> 
> Who else thought that the mod looks like a zippo?



Almost everyone i show it to, One lady at work thought i was sucking on my Zippo until i showed her its a vape! I almost died of laughter!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr

Aaah dude welcome to the reviewers club! Absolutely love the review, wishing you lots and lots of success

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Aaah dude welcome to the reviewers club! Absolutely love the review, wishing you lots and lots of success



Wow thanks alot @Chanelr . Love this reviewing and have learnt alot from your reviews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

StompieZA said:


> Welcome to,,,,
> 
> View attachment 161871
> 
> 
> Yeah i made a little logo...hahaha, but lets get on with this review
> 
> *Device:*
> Vaporesso Aurora Play Kit
> 
> *Manufacturer* - @Vaporesso
> Website: https://www.vaporesso.com/
> 
> **_*Disclaimer*_** This device was supplied to me by Vaporesso as a prize which i won on their International Vendor contest and was asked to do a review once i received the product. This review is my personal opinion of the device after use and im not getting paid for the reviews.
> 
> Lets start with some pictures of the Aurora Play Kit:
> 
> Front view and size comparison next to my car keys
> 
> View attachment 161863
> 
> 
> Side view with manufacturer information:
> 
> View attachment 161864
> 
> 
> Front view with Zippo Style cap open
> 
> View attachment 161865
> 
> 
> Pod Removed
> 
> View attachment 161866
> 
> 
> Side view of power button, Charge port and LED hole
> 
> View attachment 161867
> 
> 
> Bottom of Pod
> 
> View attachment 161868
> 
> 
> Pod view
> 
> View attachment 161869
> 
> 
> Inside view of pod connection pins
> 
> View attachment 161870
> 
> 
> *Whats inside the box you ask?*
> 
> 1 x AURORA PLAY Kit with POD(2ml, 1.3Ω)
> 1 x Additional POD (2ml, 1.3Ω) - _Thats two pods in total!_
> 1 x E-juice Filling Bottle (10ml)
> 1 x USB Cable
> 1 x User Manual
> 1 x Quick Guide
> 1 x Warranty Card
> 
> View attachment 161872
> 
> 
> *Technical specifications are also important (From website):*
> 
> Dimensions: 80x46.5x16.7mm
> POD: 2ml, 1.3Ω
> Filling: Press-To-Fill on top (1 step)
> Built-in Battery: 650mAh
> Charging Current: 1A
> Power: 9w | 10.5w | 12.5w
> 
> *The Aurora's Pro's*
> 
> - Small and stylish
> - Super fast charging, full charge in 40 minutes
> - Great flavor from the ceramic coil pods
> - No leaking pods
> - Pods aren't heavy on juice, a filled pod lasts 3 days
> - Pods are refillable and the push to fill from the top is easy and awesome!
> - Pods lasts very long
> - Great juice window to see how much juice is left without having to remove the pod.
> - Quality metal is used for the outer body
> - Easily switch between power modes
> - Easy to understand LED that shows you battery level
> - Long lasting battery (2 Days of heavy vaping for me)
> - CCell Coils in the pods will give longer lasting pods
> 
> *The Aurora's Con's*
> 
> - Some juice spit back found if chain vaped, yeah i couldn't stop haha
> - The Zippo type top Cap is a bit loose when opened
> - Sometimes the pod doesn't make contact (after removing the sticker covering the two connection points) But after rubbing off the glue residue they work great.
> - You cannot remove Liquid from the pods once filled, would have been nice!
> *
> Using the device*
> 
> 3 modes. 3 clicks. Pressing the mode button 3 times will allow you to cycle through three different levels of power, giving you the ability to customize your clouds and nicotine hit.
> 
> High (12.5W) Default
> Medium(10.5W)
> Low(9W)
> *
> Safety of this device:*
> 
> The OMNI Board Mini is great at providing several safety features which includes all the following:
> 
> Pass-through
> Burn
> No Load
> Short-Circuit
> Overtime
> Low Resistance
> Low Power
> Overcharge
> ESD Circuit
> Flash Heat
> 
> 4 Colors Available that will cover anyone's taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion and personal views:*
> 
> 
> After using the device i fell in love and my big dual battery mods took a bit of a back seat as the Aurora became my go to guy! The fact that this device is so small and you dont even realize you have it in your pocket is awesome!
> 
> This is my first Nic salt pod device and also the first time i use nic salts and its bloody awesome! I seriously didnt expect this kind of flavor, Its comes pretty close to some RTA's i have used!
> 
> The build quality is great with a Zinc Alloy body that feels great in the hand. The Zippo style Cap is a little annoying at times but its not the end of the world.
> 
> The one thing i do love is how quick this little device charges, It charges seriously quick at 1A! It should easily get you through the day of moderate vaping, but if you vape a lot you will need to recharge at least once a day.
> 
> Its one beautiful little device that grabs everyone's attention! Everyone wants to hold it and immediately asks if its a Zippo.
> 
> Its super easy to use as the pods are draw activated! The draw on the pods are nice and restricted which i love! I tested normal freebase nic 6mg at 70VG/30PG and the pod managed just fine but flavor is not as great as compared to 60/40 or 50/50 juices. I would say stick to the thinner juices!
> *
> Would i Buy one with my own cash? *Absolutely! its perfect for anyone that wants to get off the stinkies, my mother in law that smokes stinkies also loves it and was able to vape on it without coughing!
> 
> Thank you for viewing my review of this device and a special thank you to @Vaporesso for sending me this device as a prize!


Firstly COOL LOGO @StompieZA and your review was super AWESOME and informative. WELL DONE

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Wow thanks alot @Chanelr . Love this reviewing and have learnt alot from your reviews!


That means more to me than you will ever know
Can't wait to see what you get up to. And like @lesvaches said the logo looks great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Firstly COOL LOGO @StompieZA and your review was super AWESOME and informative. WELL DONE



Thanks alot @MrGSmokeFree Been doing some freelance logo design in my spare time so thought why not whip together a logo that will go together with my reviews! Hahaha glad you like it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> That means more to me than you will ever know
> Can't wait to see what you get up to. And like @lesvaches said the logo looks great



Hahaha, Hope to get as busy as you have been! Might even do one or two juice reviews but love reviewing devices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Hahaha, Hope to get as busy as you have been! Might even do one or two juice reviews but love reviewing devices!


Just stay original and the rest will follow. If you want I can send a few your way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Just stay original and the rest will follow. If you want I can send a few your way



Agreed, Thanks alot! Yeah inbox me and we can have a chat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Nice layout @StompieZA love the "useful" content! well done bud!
Using the Zero and fully agree with your review cos im sure they very much similar in terms of performance n flavour! They are indeed awesome pods...I chain vape this thing and haven't experienced a dry hit as yet! Even when the pod was dry ish...the omni board came into play!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Ruwaid said:


> Nice layout @StompieZA love the "useful" content! well done bud!
> Using the Zero and fully agree with your review cos im sure they very much similar in terms of performance n flavour! They are indeed awesome pods...I chain vape this thing and haven't experienced a dry hit as yet! Even when the pod was dry ish...the omni board came into play!!



Thanks for your feedback @Ruwaid , Yeah the Zero and Aurora are very similar indeed. Same Battery size of 650mAh, Same power levels (9,10 and 12 watt) and they both use the same CCell Coils except that the pods differ in size/amount of liquid they hold.

Now that i look and compare, its basically the same mod just in a different body except for the pod size difference and mouth piece which i like on the Zero.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso

Thanks so much for your detailed review! Even clearer with the photos!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

I want now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Andre said:


> I want now!


You wont be disappointed @Andre

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

*



Item Name :* MAAT Subohm Tank
*Manufacturer:* @VOOPOO
*Website: https:* www.voopoo.com
*Cost:* Still to be launched in SA
*Device used:* Drag 2 Platinum & Voopoo ZIP Mini

_****DISCLAIMER**** This product was supplied to me by @VOOPOO for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device before launching in South Africa. I also hope to create some excitement around this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views._

So, let’s start off with some pictures of this device, from unboxing to being used. I apologize for this long review, but it was impossible for me to just keep it short. TL;DR : It’s a super tank!! Get one!



















*What’s inside the box you ask?*

_MAAT Tank – Bubble Glass installed._
_MT-M2 Coil (0.21ohm)– Preinstalled_
_MT-M1 Coil – (0.13ohm) – In the box_
_Spare straight glass tube – 2ml capacity_
_O-ring set – 6 pieces_
_User Manual_




*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

*Tank*

*Diameter: *28mm (TPD 24.5mm)
*Height: *56mm
*Weight: *76g
*Material: *Stainless Steel & Glass
*Glass Tube : *28mm bubble and straight is 24.5mm
*Capacity: *4ml (TPD 2ml)

*Coils*

The MAAT tank comes with two coils, one is preinstalled in the tank and the other is a spare in the box.

*MT-M1 (Spare in Box)*

Resistance – 0.13Ohm
Type – Single Mesh Coil
Power Range – 60-85Watt
User Experience: Great flavor and clouds but restrictive draw due to one coil.

*Watts Tested:* 45Watt the flavor is okayish, not the best.
*Watts Tested:* 65Watt I would say this is the sweet spot for this coil as the flavor and cloud production is perfect for the single coil
*Watts Tested:* 75watt – Starts getting a little hot but flavor is good and fire rate is excellent.

*MT-M2 (Preinstalled) *

Resistance – 0.2Ohm
Type – Dual Mesh coil
Power Range – 55-85Watt
User Experience: Excellent flavor, good clouds and my preferred coil for this tank.

*Watts Tested:* 45Watt the flavor is less in your face but still good and not as warm.
*Watts Tested:* 60Watt the coil is just starting to hit that sweet spot where the vapor and flavor production is good.
*Watts Tested:* 75watt – here the coil is great for a super flavored vape and most juices I tested were very sweet.

Extra Coil sent which im not sure if it will be included as part of the tank

*MT-M3 (Extra)*

Resistance – 0.19Ohm
Type – Triple Mesh Coil
Power Range – 65-85W
User Experience: Great flavor and a little bit more restrictive and likes more watts.

*Watts Tested:* 45Watt -Not much flavor and takes much longer to get going.
*Watts Tested:* 60Watt -I would say this is the sweet spot and flavor is great and fires much better
*Watts Tested*: 75watt –Flavor is more intense but makes for a warmer vape and also acceptable.
Around 90watt i experience a burning flavor.


*So, what do I think about this tank? Good question!*

Unboxing the tank and holding it in my hand it’s a solid piece of stainless steel which has been well machined. The ease in changing coils takes no less than a couple of seconds and there is no juice spilling. I removed the preinstalled MT-M2 coil and primed it up and installed back into the tank and waited a minute after filling her up with juice and she was vaping like a train.

This Tank provides excellent flavor and decent clouds! The preinstalled bubble glass holds 4ml of juice which gives you a good amount of vaping as the coil isn’t too heavy on juice! The airflow adjustment is smooth and can close all the way to MTL style draw. There is no airflow whistle which is great.

I do find that once the tank juice level starts reaching the very bottom then you don’t get as much flavor and have experienced one or two close dry hits even though they state that this tank has a juice well to stop this from happening. One thing that impressed me is how quick you taste another juice if you change from one to another. Perhaps two draws, then the new flavor is in. Peeking through the mouth piece the coils are always completely wet with juice even after a long drag.

The MAAT Tank is the first patented tank according to Voopoo with its middle adjustable airflow system and coil system which I find is a great design.

*My Pro's*

_Super easy juice filling with a press of a button, no need to unscrew the top cap._
_Excellent flavor on all 3 coils but prefer the MT-M2 for its draw and flavor._
_Smooth draw and a little restrictive (Not much)_
_Easy and spill free coil replacement while the tank is full of juice, takes about 10 seconds once the tank is off._
_Replace a coil without having to unscrew the tank!_
_No dry hits even at 90watts and chain vaping _
_No whistling no matter how the airflow is set_
_Unique middle airflow which assists with flavor and draw._
*My Cons's*

_Filling juice with a chubby gorilla is annoying, the top cap doesn’t move enough, and the bottle ends up going into the fill hole skew against the mouth piece_
_Its heavy at 76g – weighs half of what the DRAG 2 Platinum weighs_
_The tank can get quite hot if you vape a lot._
_Draw is a little tight even all the way open, Similar to my Zeus Dual draw. Would have preferred a more open draw with the airflow fully open but that’s just me._
_Filling is spilling – if you aren’t careful, you will end up overflowing as the tank almost creates and airlock if juice blocks the fill hole and ends up pushing out. _
_Picture below. This has happened several times._





*Filling Up on Juice:*

This is super easy, Push the button and the top cap flips open as its spring loaded, fill the juice and flip it back until you hear it click back into place using a pin style function to swivel and lock.

Took me a couple of seconds to figure out how to open it as the little button to open the tank blends in with the top cap, had to laugh at myself after had to read the manual! LOL

Here’s a little picture from VooPoo’s website:




Coil replacement without having to unscrew the whole tank



*
The following Colors are available:*




*So would I buy one?* Absobloodylutely!!! I doubt that there is a Sub ohm tank out there with this type of flavor and ease of use! I would actually consider benching my RTAs as i havent used one of my RTAs in the past week while testing this tank, it is that good!

Thanks for reading my review on the Voopoo MAAT Subohm tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

*Item Name :* DRAG 2 Platinum
*Manufacturer:* @VOOPOO
*Website: https:* www.voopoo.com
*Cost:* Still to be launched in SA

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @VOOPOO for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device before launching in South Africa. I also hope to create some excitement around this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views._

So, let’s start off with some pictures of this device, from unboxing to being used



































*What’s inside the box you ask?*


_Drag 2 Platinum Mod_
_USB Cable_
_GENE Chip Card_
_User Manual_
_Warranty Card_

*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

_Dimensions: 88.3x51x26.5mm 
Weight: 158 grams
Battery: 2 x 18650 (Not included)
Max Power: 177 Watts_

*Device Specifications as found on website:*

_Material Used : Tungsten Alloy Body & Resin 
Power Range : 5-177 Watt (20watt more than the old Drag2)
Voltage Output: 0-7.5V
Current Output: 0-40A
Resistance Range: 0.05 to 5.0 Ohm
TC Range: 100 to 315 C_

*So, what do I think about this device? Good question!*

*Looks*

First thoughts upon unboxing this mod I immediately notice the size, I was expecting it to be as big its older brother, the first DRAG2. The Platinum has been made smaller and feels great in your hand. With the now rounded edges, it looks better in all departments. The high mirror finish is great but it’s a finger print magnet. This is a well built device with quality parts used and feels solid.

*Vaping?*

The fire rate on this device is instantaneous! As soon as you fire the you hear the coil going at full rate. Playing around with the new FIT feature, It allows the device to detect the tank/coil you are using and will have 3 different levels according to that coil which are FIT 1 – Battery (Saving), 2 – Flavor and 3 - Cloud. In this mode you cannot adjust the power as the device manages this and protects your sub ohm coils from being burnt due to high wattage. The FIT feature is recommended only for Subohm tanks and not RTA or RDA’s. This feature works great but I prefer straight power mode and to set my power. The device automatically sets the power level according to the resistance when a new tank or coil is fitted which is nice.

*Fattening? Never!*

The Platinum is now 45 grams lighter than the previous DRAG2 and now offers a 20-Watt power increase as well, not that I would ever need 177w.

*Lifeline*

Finally, I feel that this device manages the power delivery coupled with the battery exceptionally well, Like the Voopoo X217, the battery life seems to last much longer when compared at the same watts to my Fuchai 213 or Minikin V2. This would be thanks to the Gene.Fit chip I guess which manages the power better! A set of batteries comfortably lasts me a full day at around 65watt and I vape a lot!

Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!

*My Pro's*

_Comfortable to hold and not too big_
_Light weight (45grams lighter to be exact)_
_Looks great with the mirror platinum finish_
_Different Resin color options _
_Super-fast firing, pretty much instant 0.025 seconds_
_Powerful GENE.FIT Chip_
_No button rattle, they are solid!_
_The GENE chip manages battery life very good. _
*My Cons's*

_Battery door rattle/loose and doesn’t sit as snug as I would like it_
_Resin doesn’t seem to be removable to change colors._
_Screen seems a little miss-aligned, part of the W in power mode is cut off or can only be seen if you look at an angle. (Might only be this one and not all)_
_Finger print magnet…which is to be expected with the mirror finish_
_Protruding 510 of around 0.5mm which causes a gap between the tank and the mod, a flush fit would look better IMO._
_Asking if a new coil was installed, Randomly the mod will ask if I have a new coil? Without me removing batteries of the tank. Found this issue on my X217 as well_
_Its not quite Scratch-proof, I have picked up some small scratches over the couple of days while using it. This is a little disappointing…_

_Pictures below:_









*This device has Protection Functions to cover every type of failure and they include the following:*

*Over Temperature Protection*
_TC mode assures the mod and the battery work properly within a safe temperature range_

*Over Current Output Protection*
_Intelligently detects the output current and close the output current when the current exceeds the highest allowed limit._

*Overcharge Protection*
_With dedicated lithium battery protection, the battery will be protected against battery overcharge and damage._

*Over Discharge Protection*
_With dedicated lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against battery discharge and damage_

*Tank Short-circuit Protection*
_When a short-circuit is detected, the MOD will protect the battery by preventing the circuit returning._

*Batter Reverse Protection*
_The mod will be protected against reverse battery and will not work._

*Charging Protection*
_Supports balance charging with different battery brands_

*The following Colors are available:*







*My Verdict???*

I have enjoyed using the DRAG 2 Platinum for the last couple of days even though to me it’s still a little big as I prefer smaller mods, but this is difficult in dual battery mods. I simply love the finish and the new rounded edges, it really does attract everyone’s attention especially the high mirror finish. I love the super-fast firing of this device because I hate having to wait for a coil to build up heat as I prefer vaping around 60watts. Using this device on the new VOOPOO MAAT tank as well as my RTAs it has impressed me and i have to say that it surpasses the previous DRAG2 in several categories! The build quality is great bar some of the cons I don’t like…but that me, perhaps you will look pass these things or they wont even bother you!

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *

It’s a maybe from me, even though I love the new shape and design, the shiny new facelift and getting to tell everyone its platinum LOL, the size is still just a little on the big side for me personally. It’s a great device but I prefer smaller mods on the daily. The loose battery door moving while vaping is irritating the fact as well that it randomly asks you if you have installed a new coil? Weird. I also hate the fact that its not really scratch resistant...

Thank you for taking the time in reading my review and findings on the DRAG2 Platinum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Cornelius

Great review, Job well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Cornelius said:


> Great review, Job well done!



Thanks @Cornelius, Glad you like it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @StompieZA 
Nice photos again - and that Drag Platinum looks so great and colourful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @StompieZA
> Nice photos again - and that Drag Platinum looks so great and colourful!



Thank you Silver! Much appreciate the feedback, Its a great device and works great i will admit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

StompieZA said:


> Thanks @Cornelius, Glad you like it!



Keep me in mind if you ever want to sell that Fuchai please.


----------



## StompieZA

Cornelius said:


> Keep me in mind if you ever want to sell that Fuchai please.



Will do


----------



## StompieZA

Morning guys, 

I have just posted my first ever juice review on Vapour Mountains Juniper Gin and Pink Tonic juice which is absolutely awesome and out of this world. 





*Flavor?*

Upon opening the bottle and taking a whiff of the juice, you get that familiar gin smell to the tee. I myself am a gin and tonic lover and this is spot on. On inhale you get a sweet taste with the slight bitter gin taste and is on the dot gin and pink tonic. On exhale you get more gin taste with the cooling effect which rounds the juice off nicely making you feel like you are drinking the real thing!

*My Verdict? *
I love it, its unique but has a great flavor and you will love this juice if you are a Gin lover or not.

*Would I buy one or recommend this juice? *Definitely will!
*
Link to the full review: *https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stompie-review-vm-juniper-gin-pink-tonic.t58472/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

So up next i reviewed the Vladdin RE MTL pod device,

Full review here : Vladdin RE Review

*My Verdict?*

After using the device alongside my normal DL device, I have grown to like this small device. I think what I like most is the amount of vapour it produces and the restricted draw which I haven’t had from other pod style devices. When it comes to a MTL device, I prefer a device that make it feel like you are dragging a real stinkie in a way. This gives you good flavour, lots of clouds even with short or small draws.

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *Yes, I would. If you are a smoker and want to get of the stingkies then this little device will do the job just fine at a good price and good flavour.

Big thanks to @alissa at Vladdin for sending me this device for review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

So my latest review which i have done is for the Voopoo Alpha ZIP mod which is a 120Watt dual built in battery mod which uses the same GENE chip as the DRAG 2. This is basically a DRAG 2 in a new small body. This kit includes a MAAT subohm tank which offers great flavor and ease of use. 

Full review can be found here

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stompie-review-voopoo-zip-mini-120w-kit.t58577/






Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Next i will be reviewing the MC4S & MC2S chargers from @XTAR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Next i will be reviewing the MC4S & MC2S chargers from @XTAR
> View attachment 165248


Can't wait for the review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

StompieZA said:


> *Item Name :* DRAG 2 Platinum
> *Manufacturer:* @VOOPOO
> *Website: https:* www.voopoo.com
> *Cost:* Still to be launched in SA
> 
> _****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @VOOPOO for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device before launching in South Africa. I also hope to create some excitement around this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views._
> 
> So, let’s start off with some pictures of this device, from unboxing to being used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What’s inside the box you ask?*
> 
> 
> _Drag 2 Platinum Mod_
> _USB Cable_
> _GENE Chip Card_
> _User Manual_
> _Warranty Card_
> 
> *Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*
> 
> _Dimensions: 88.3x51x26.5mm
> Weight: 158 grams
> Battery: 2 x 18650 (Not included)
> Max Power: 177 Watts_
> 
> *Device Specifications as found on website:*
> 
> _Material Used : Tungsten Alloy Body & Resin
> Power Range : 5-177 Watt (20watt more than the old Drag2)
> Voltage Output: 0-7.5V
> Current Output: 0-40A
> Resistance Range: 0.05 to 5.0 Ohm
> TC Range: 100 to 315 C_
> 
> *So, what do I think about this device? Good question!*
> 
> *Looks*
> 
> First thoughts upon unboxing this mod I immediately notice the size, I was expecting it to be as big its older brother, the first DRAG2. The Platinum has been made smaller and feels great in your hand. With the now rounded edges, it looks better in all departments. The high mirror finish is great but it’s a finger print magnet. This is a well built device with quality parts used and feels solid.
> 
> *Vaping?*
> 
> The fire rate on this device is instantaneous! As soon as you fire the you hear the coil going at full rate. Playing around with the new FIT feature, It allows the device to detect the tank/coil you are using and will have 3 different levels according to that coil which are FIT 1 – Battery (Saving), 2 – Flavor and 3 - Cloud. In this mode you cannot adjust the power as the device manages this and protects your sub ohm coils from being burnt due to high wattage. The FIT feature is recommended only for Subohm tanks and not RTA or RDA’s. This feature works great but I prefer straight power mode and to set my power. The device automatically sets the power level according to the resistance when a new tank or coil is fitted which is nice.
> 
> *Fattening? Never!*
> 
> The Platinum is now 45 grams lighter than the previous DRAG2 and now offers a 20-Watt power increase as well, not that I would ever need 177w.
> 
> *Lifeline*
> 
> Finally, I feel that this device manages the power delivery coupled with the battery exceptionally well, Like the Voopoo X217, the battery life seems to last much longer when compared at the same watts to my Fuchai 213 or Minikin V2. This would be thanks to the Gene.Fit chip I guess which manages the power better! A set of batteries comfortably lasts me a full day at around 65watt and I vape a lot!
> 
> Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!
> 
> *My Pro's*
> 
> _Comfortable to hold and not too big_
> _Light weight (45grams lighter to be exact)_
> _Looks great with the mirror platinum finish_
> _Different Resin color options _
> _Super-fast firing, pretty much instant 0.025 seconds_
> _Powerful GENE.FIT Chip_
> _No button rattle, they are solid!_
> _The GENE chip manages battery life very good. _
> *My Cons's*
> 
> _Battery door rattle/loose and doesn’t sit as snug as I would like it_
> _Resin doesn’t seem to be removable to change colors._
> _Screen seems a little miss-aligned, part of the W in power mode is cut off or can only be seen if you look at an angle. (Might only be this one and not all)_
> _Finger print magnet…which is to be expected with the mirror finish_
> _Protruding 510 of around 0.5mm which causes a gap between the tank and the mod, a flush fit would look better IMO._
> _Asking if a new coil was installed, Randomly the mod will ask if I have a new coil? Without me removing batteries of the tank. Found this issue on my X217 as well_
> _Its not quite Scratch-proof, I have picked up some small scratches over the couple of days while using it. This is a little disappointing…_
> 
> _Pictures below:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This device has Protection Functions to cover every type of failure and they include the following:*
> 
> *Over Temperature Protection*
> _TC mode assures the mod and the battery work properly within a safe temperature range_
> 
> *Over Current Output Protection*
> _Intelligently detects the output current and close the output current when the current exceeds the highest allowed limit._
> 
> *Overcharge Protection*
> _With dedicated lithium battery protection, the battery will be protected against battery overcharge and damage._
> 
> *Over Discharge Protection*
> _With dedicated lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against battery discharge and damage_
> 
> *Tank Short-circuit Protection*
> _When a short-circuit is detected, the MOD will protect the battery by preventing the circuit returning._
> 
> *Batter Reverse Protection*
> _The mod will be protected against reverse battery and will not work._
> 
> *Charging Protection*
> _Supports balance charging with different battery brands_
> 
> *The following Colors are available:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Verdict???*
> 
> I have enjoyed using the DRAG 2 Platinum for the last couple of days even though to me it’s still a little big as I prefer smaller mods, but this is difficult in dual battery mods. I simply love the finish and the new rounded edges, it really does attract everyone’s attention especially the high mirror finish. I love the super-fast firing of this device because I hate having to wait for a coil to build up heat as I prefer vaping around 60watts. Using this device on the new VOOPOO MAAT tank as well as my RTAs it has impressed me and i have to say that it surpasses the previous DRAG2 in several categories! The build quality is great bar some of the cons I don’t like…but that me, perhaps you will look pass these things or they wont even bother you!
> 
> *Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *
> 
> It’s a maybe from me, even though I love the new shape and design, the shiny new facelift and getting to tell everyone its platinum LOL, the size is still just a little on the big side for me personally. It’s a great device but I prefer smaller mods on the daily. The loose battery door moving while vaping is irritating the fact as well that it randomly asks you if you have installed a new coil? Weird. I also hate the fact that its not really scratch resistant...
> 
> Thank you for taking the time in reading my review and findings on the DRAG2 Platinum.


Sorry bud very informative review as I was considering purchasing 1 of these be platinum drags however seeing my resin black drag lose its paint all over I was put off the drag and yes it’s all about functionality but nobody was to have a mod looking in bad shape as I have mods that are older than 2 years and used daily still in good condition … when I heard the platinum drag 2 was scratch resistant I was bound to get myself 1 now reconsidering my decision

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Sorry bud very informative review as I was considering purchasing 1 of these be platinum drags however seeing my resin black drag lose its paint all over I was put off the drag and yes it’s all about functionality but nobody was to have a mod looking in bad shape as I have mods that are older than 2 years and used daily still in good condition … when I heard the platinum drag 2 was scratch resistant I was bound to get myself 1 now reconsidering my decision



True, Luckily it doesnt have paint that chips off although it does get fine scratches but this could be my own fault cause i place it in my cars cup holder with juice bottles when driving so yeah. Must say its only got a few small scratches and you would have to focus on them to see them. My point was just that they say its scratch and fade resistant so in my mind it should not even get fine scratches. But thats what my reviews are for, helping people make informative decisions. Its still a fantastic mod, been using it daily for a month now and cause i love it so much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Up first in the range of XTAR chargers i review the MC2S Travel charger,

Here is the full review MC2S Travel Charger

Summary below:

*My Pro's*

Compatible with a wide range of batteries and sizes
Charges batteries really quick (2x18650 batteries takes around 1 hour at 2Amps)
Will automatically detect input current and adjust charging accordingly
0V Activation Function will revive over discharged batteries
Simple LED status showing battery status (Red = Charging and Green = Fully Charged)
Micro USB makes it portable and allows you to charge anywhere! Compatible with all 5V USB chargers.
Easy to use with no modes, simply insert batteries and it will start charging.
Stops charging if a battery is fully charged, so no overcharging.
Very Portable and small

*My Cons's*
Cannot really find any? I could be picky and say maybe the USB cable could have been longer, but most people will probably just use the existing Cellphone USB charger cable.

*My Verdict?*
For such a small charger its powerful and gets the job done quickly and efficiently being intelligent without having any modes or functions to choose. Simply put this is plug and play and I love it! No need to carry around a big charger when going out.

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *Yes, this is a great travel charger which is small and does the job as required.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

So tomorrow i will be posting about XTAR's latest product the VC4S which is a 4 Bay charger that can charge a single battery at 3Amp or 2 batteries at 2 Amp or 4 Batteries at 1Amp each! With a great bright informative LED screen, this is one heck of a charger!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

StompieZA said:


> So tomorrow i will be posting about XTAR's latest product the VC4S which is a 4 Bay charger that can charge a single battery at 3Amp or 2 batteries at 2 Amp or 4 Batteries at 1Amp each! With a great bright informative LED screen, this is one heck of a charger!
> 
> View attachment 165749


This charger looks really good but most importantly is functionality

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> This charger looks really good but most importantly is functionality



Will be posting the review of it early this morning, But functionality it has alot of!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looking forward @StompieZA 
And I’m keen to get a new charger at some point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Looking forward @StompieZA
> And I’m keen to get a new charger at some point



Thanks Silver, Yeah this really is a great charger and seems like i will be benching my Nitecore I2 not just because this is a 4 Bay but rather the speed that this charger charges. Charged two flat 18650's last night in 1 hour! My nitecore took a good couple of hours to do the same but then again it only charges at 0.5A x 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Thanks Silver, Yeah this really is a great charger and seems like i will be benching my Nitecore D2 not just because this is a 4 Bay but rather the speed that this charger charges. Charged two flat 18650's last night in 1 hour! My nitecore took a good couple of hours to do the same.



Just a heads up

My understanding on battery charging speed is as follows:
It’s considered to be better for a battery’s long term health to charge it slower
Very fast charging should only be used if absolutely necessary

I wish I knew at what point the battery’s health starts to suffer. Maybe someone knows from reading or watching Mooch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Ok so the my latest review of the VC4S 4 Bay charger is up Check the full review Here

This is a must have charger with so much information and modes, It truly is awesome!!










*My Pro's*

Bright and informative wide LCD Screen
Compatible with a wide range of batteries and sizes
Charges really quick (2x18650 batteries takes around 1 hour at 2Amps)
Micro USB makes it portable and allows you to charge anywhere!
Test batteries true capacity with the Grading mode
Can revive overcharged and 0V batteries.
Intelligently Auto detect’ s battery type and size
QC3.0 Quick Charge and can charge a single battery at 3 amps (Dependant on input charger)
Easy to use with 1 display button and 1 mode button
Shows FULL on screen if a battery is charged with the battery mAh
Stops charging if a battery is fully charged, so no overcharging.
Bulky but Portable!
Flame retardant material is used in the whole construction
*My Cons's*

Does not include a QC3.0 USB Charger so you must use your smart phone charger or buy a QC3.0 charger to use the charger at its full potential.
Included USB cable could have been slightly longer but that’s just me.
The battery sliders seem a little flimsy and loose compared to my Nitecore D2 which has no side to side movement.
Manual does not explain each function and mode in to detail, could have been more detailed.

Make sure to go and read the full review!!

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Just a heads up
> 
> My understanding on battery charging speed is as follows:
> It’s considered to be better for a battery’s long term health to charge it slower
> Very fast charging should only be used if absolutely necessary
> 
> I wish I knew at what point the battery’s health starts to suffer. Maybe someone knows from reading or watching Mooch



Agreed fully, Luckily this charger intelligently auto selects the best current for your battery after evaluating the battery health and will select the best current to charge at. Perhaps this charger is charging faster for me as im used to charging 2 batteries at 0.5amps using the nitecore I2 (Correction, Previously stated D2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Voopoo sent me the Drag Nano Pod to test and review and i have done so just click here for the full review










*My Pro's*

_Comfortable to hold and easy to use with no button or settings_
_Super Small & Light weight @ only 55grams_
_Looks great with the mirror finish_
_Different Resin colour options _
_Super-fast firing as soon as you inhale_
_Powerful GENE.POD Chip_
_Hits hard for a pod device, harder than the Zero, Aurora Play and Vladdin_
_Great battery life, used mine almost 2 and half days before the battery went from green to blue._
*My Cons's*


_No power settings which some might not like._
_The pods are a mission to fill and will spill cause its only got one hole so the air cannot escape causing liquid to push back. _
_Only one pod included, 2 would have been much better._
_Pod flavour could have been better, its good and will rate it at a 6 out of 10_
*My Verdict???*

It’s a cute little pod and I like it due to its size and looks. Flavour is good but I think it could have been a little better, but this is a pod and one can’t expect RTA flavour from any pod devises, so my feedback is an side by side comparison with other pods I have in my collection. For someone that needs that stealthy nic hit, this is perfect and offers great pod life and battery life.

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *Its a maybe, it works great out and about and looks great...but i would probably just buy it for its cuteness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for your reviews and opinions @StompieZA 
Adds value and insight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Thanks for your reviews and opinions @StompieZA
> Adds value and insight



Thank you Silver, Appreciate that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b

Looks cute hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Safz_b said:


> Looks cute hey



Will take a picture of it tonight next to the DRAG Nano pod next to a box of matches to show just how small these vapes are!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

To demonstrate just how small they are..






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

StompieZA said:


> To demonstrate just how small they are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


That's freaking small 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Safz_b

Now that just made it even more oulik 

Reminds me of those mini keyring swiss knives and such
I want one just because its so cute

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

wow, that is very small @StompieZA 
Thanks for posting that pic

The thing is I have found for myself, if a mod or device is too small, it doesnt feel comfortable in the hand. Might be great for stealth purposes but as a regular mod these small devices sometimes just dont feel right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> wow, that is very small @StompieZA
> Thanks for posting that pic
> 
> The thing is I have found for myself, if a mod or device is too small, it doesnt feel comfortable in the hand. Might be great for stealth purposes but as a regular mod these small devices sometimes just dont feel right.



Agreed, The Nano Pod i usually grip with two fingers because its thinner than a match box. But the DRAG Baby is more comfortable to hold cause its slightly bigger and fatter and your hand folds around it more comfortably. 

Im testing the MTL Coil today and must say the draw is restrictive and flavor on the coil is excellent. Im testing it with the same Mint Choc Nic salt i test all my pod mtl devices and this is a winner and takes 1st place so far!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Safz_b said:


> Now that just made it even more oulik
> 
> Reminds me of those mini keyring swiss knives and such
> I want one just because its so cute



They do, was telling my wife last night that they really do look like toys or keyrings and not actual vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Agreed, The Nano Pod i usually grip with two fingers because its thinner than a match box. But the DRAG Baby is more comfortable to hold cause its slightly bigger and fatter and your hand folds around it more comfortably.
> 
> Im testing the MTL Coil today and must say the draw is restrictive and flavor on the coil is excellent. Im testing it with the same Mint Choc Nic salt i test all my pod mtl devices and this is a winner and takes 1st place so far!



Good to hear @StompieZA 
And it’s good you test them all with a juice you know well so you can compare

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Good to hear @StompieZA
> And it’s good you test them all with a juice you know well so you can compare



Thanks Silver, Yeah i find it best so that one can better compare against other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Review of the Voopoo Drag Baby will be up tomorrow morrning, just finishing up testing today! Bloody nice little device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

And the review is up, Please go and have a read and provide me with some feedback 

Voopoo Drag Baby Trio Review - Full

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

So i have been quiet this last two weeks in terms of reviewing but i have a couple of interesting things up my sleeve i just need to finalize that involves DIY and then the normal newly launched products.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> So i have been quiet this last two weeks in terms of reviewing but i have a couple of interesting things up my sleeve i just need to finalize that involves DIY and then the normal newly launched products.


We all waiting patiently


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> We all waiting patiently


Going to be awesome!!!! Just waiting for the stuff to arrive then i will reveal all

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Big thanks to @Richio we will be doing reviews on local and international one shots.

So keep an eye out as i will mix and steep and then post reviews on all

This gon be good!! And im super excited to test the one shots!!





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Big thanks to @Richio we will be doing reviews on local and international one shots.
> 
> So keep an eye out as i will mix and steep and then post reviews on all
> 
> This gon be good!! And im super excited to test the one shots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Very cool. Going to be interesting...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Ok so a line up of things to come will include:

The new GEN Mod from Vaporesso
Vladdins latest device (I dont even know what it is yet)
Local and International One Shot reviews (


Chanelr said:


> Very cool. Going to be interesting...



Yeah this is going to be cool, agreed

Seeing that there isnt much One Shot reviews, This will then assist new vapers that want to get into DIY or One shots on how to mix, how the one shot comes out after mixing and taste as well as current DIYers that hasnt used One shots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Ok so a line up of things to come will include:
> 
> The new GEN Mod from Vaporesso
> Vladdins latest device (I dont even know what it is yet)
> Local and International One Shot reviews (
> 
> 
> Yeah this is going to be cool, agreed
> 
> Seeing that there isnt much One Shot reviews, This will then assist new vapers that want to get into DIY or One shots on how to mix, how the one shot comes out after mixing and taste as well as current DIYers that hasnt used One shots.


Very interested to see the way you will be presenting it


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to it @StompieZA 
Keen to hear about those one shots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Looking forward to it @StompieZA
> Keen to hear about those one shots



Mixed up the first one last night, Will create a new One Shot Review Thread in the next couple of days to keep everything in one place which will include how to use the one shot kit and the measuring card ect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

So I have created a new thread for all the One Shot reviews, guides and mixing i have started,

Check it out here: One Shots



So if you are into mixing or want to learn how to mix them one shots or just get some feedback on that specific one shot you have been keen on getting, then give this thread a view and lets get mixing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Okay so the first one shot review of Grape Ice will be up later today in the One Shot thread.

Just received some vape mail from the guys over at Boom Coils and they want me to try out 3 sets of their awesome coils.

I will install a set tonight and start using them over the next weeks and post the reviews here and on instagram










Shout out and thanks to Boom Coils for getting in touch and sending me some cool coils, Cannot wait to taste the flavor on these!

They will be tested on Single and dual RTA and Single RDA's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Okay so the first one shot review of Grape Ice will be up later today in the One Shot thread.
> 
> Just received some vape mail from the guys over at Boom Coils and they want me to try out 3 sets of their awesome coils.
> 
> I will install a set tonight and start using them over the next weeks and post the reviews here and on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out and thanks to Boom Coils for getting in touch and sending me some cool coils, Cannot wait to taste the flavor on these!
> 
> They will be tested on Single and dual RTA and Single RDA's.


I love my boom coils

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> I love my boom coils



After using them now for two days, I also love them! So much flavor!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## herb1

StompieZA said:


> They do, was telling my wife last night that they really do look like toys or keyrings and not actual vapes.


Lol, Checkers Vapes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

herb1 said:


> Lol, Checkers Vapes



Buy juice for R250, get keyring vape collectables free

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

StompieZA said:


> Okay so the first one shot review of Grape Ice will be up later today in the One Shot thread.
> 
> Just received some vape mail from the guys over at Boom Coils and they want me to try out 3 sets of their awesome coils.
> 
> I will install a set tonight and start using them over the next weeks and post the reviews here and on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out and thanks to Boom Coils for getting in touch and sending me some cool coils, Cannot wait to taste the flavor on these!
> 
> They will be tested on Single and dual RTA and Single RDA's.



I'm the biggest Boom Coils fan! I've got nothing but good things to say about them. I've been a loyal customer since they started out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I'm the biggest Boom Coils fan! I've got nothing but good things to say about them. I've been a loyal customer since they started out.



I think i did see or chat to you in the coil thread some time back regarding coils. But yeah quality and flavor is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Boom Coil Review is up and posted -------------> Here

Go have a read about these coils, they are truly excellent in all ways!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Captain Cool One Shot Mixing review is up - Click Here - 

This is a great watermelon and strawberry ice one shot, If you like watermelon then this is the juice for you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Some new vapes arrived this morning straight from Thea @VOOPOO but you guys will have to wait for the 1st July to see whats inside the box when the reviews of both devices will be going up. 

One is a Subohm device and the other a pod device but with changeable coils

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA

One Shot review is up now - Click Here!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 169822
> 
> 
> One Shot review is up now - Click Here!!!


This flavour sommer looks yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

The Pango One Shot mixing review is up, This is a delicious Mango and papaya juice mixed by @Rude Rudi
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-shot-mixing-reviews-pango.t59681/page-3
View the full review here

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Now this is how you Mix and vape in style!

7 New Oneshots lined up for review, 3 new mods from Voopoo and Vaporesso up for review, DIY mixing tonight.. Gonna be a busy couple of weeks!

Big shoutout for the support @blckflavour Voopoo and Vaporesso

So i can probably let the cat out the bag as ive posted this on my instagram... 

Review Line Up:
- Voopoo Find S Kit 120W
- Voopoo Find Trio Pod
- Vaporesso GEN 220W
- Juicy Mill kiwi Mint Acai
- Juicy Mill Blackcurrant Lemonade
- Juicy Mill Cranberry Blush
- Loaded Smores
- Loaded Cran-Apple
- Loaded Melon Milkshake
- Loaded Chocolate Glazed

And there is more on the way, 







Oh and a massive super special thanks to @Richio for the awesome vape mat, coolest looking one i have seen by far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I'm the biggest fan of Loaded Smores, it's my second favourite juice (behind Loaded Glazed Donut). I'm keen to find out the one shot compares to the regular 120ml!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

StompieZA said:


> Now this is how you Mix and vape in style!
> 
> 7 New Oneshots lined up for review, 3 new mods from Voopoo and Vaporesso up for review, DIY mixing tonight.. Gonna be a busy couple of weeks!
> 
> Big shoutout for the support @blckflavour Voopoo and Vaporesso
> 
> So i can probably let the cat out the bag as ive posted this on my instagram...
> 
> Review Line Up:
> - Voopoo Find S Kit 120W
> - Voopoo Find Trio Pod
> - Vaporesso GEN 220W
> - Juicy Mill kiwi Mint Acai
> - Juicy Mill Blackcurrant Lemonade
> - Juicy Mill Cranberry Blush
> - Loaded Smores
> - Loaded Cran-Apple
> - Loaded Melon Milkshake
> - Loaded Chocolate Glazed
> 
> And there is more on the way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a massive super special thanks to @Richio for the awesome vape mat, coolest looking one i have seen by far!



Have to agree, that mat looks the business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I'm the biggest fan of Loaded Smores, it's my second favourite juice (behind Loaded Glazed Donut). I'm keen to find out the one shot compares to the regular 120ml!



I have never vaped any loaded juices....I know right! lol so will be interesting to see how the One Shots come out and might just need to go to a vape shop and compare them. 

I just hope they arent overly sweet coil gunking juices as i know most international juices are loaded with sweetner but thats what the mixing reviews thread is all about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

The Malao One Shot review is up here - HERE 

A great Papaya and Mango melon juice sweet and juicy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

So up next on the device side of things we have the latest Voopoo Find S kit which is a great piece of kit!







*How’s the Vape?*

Overall using the Find S mod with the paired Uforce tank, I can say that it’s a winning combination. Both flavor, battery life, ease of use is all excellent!

*My Pro's*

Nicely sized dual 4400mAh built in battery for good battery life
Lightweight plastic design makes it great to carry around
Plastic body makes it more durable
The GENE.FIT chip is proven to be great
Nice big and clear display
Comes fitted with bubble glass and includes spare glass which is a bonus
Great flavour on the Uforce tank and looks great!
2 x different coils included
Smooth bottom airflow without whistling and its adjustable
Big range of compatible coils and glasses
*My Cons's*

The strap….i don’t like it at all!
The strap….the round metal piece is damaging the paint and plastic on the inside (See picture)






Fill Top Cap, Its in the way when using big bottles of juice.


Check out the full review here: Click Here

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Hozit guys,

Happy Wednesday!! So today we have PEARLOSOPHY One Shot Mixing Review up which you can find the full review below

Click here for the full review!




I have then also announced the new international one shots that will be mixed and reviewed over the coming weeks!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

A little overdue, should have posted this review on friday but got a little busy at work.



Go and read the full review here - Click me!

This is an awesome pod device with excellent flavor providing you with DL and MTL options with the coils provided. Great battery life and also looks great! @VOOPOO did a great job here, So if you want the functionality of the DRAG Baby Trio but prefer the look of a pod device then the FIND S Trio pod is for you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

I have received the latest ST2 Charger from Xtar which i will be testing soon. This charger can now change the charging current manually which is awesome!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That looks great @StompieZA - am looking forward to hearing your comments about this charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> That looks great @StompieZA - am looking forward to hearing your comments about this charger



Charged my first set of batteries last night and must say i am already impressed. The screen shows you the charging current which can be changed between 1A or 2A. The display clearly shows you the batteries level out of 100%, the volts as well as the battery temperature.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Charged my first set of batteries last night and must say i am already impressed. The screen shows you the charging current which can be changed between 1A or 2A. The display clearly shows you the batteries level out of 100%, the volts as well as the battery temperature.



Thats great @StompieZA !
So 1A for ideal slow charging and 2A if you in a hurry
I like the sounds of this charger.


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Thats great @StompieZA !
> So 1A for ideal slow charging and 2A if you in a hurry
> I like the sounds of this charger.



Here is a picture i took last night, Excuse the kettle and sugar hahahaha
So yeah you can change it to what you want but if you insert batteries it will scan and start charging at 2A and as the batteries reach past 50% then it drops to 1A it seems.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks great @StompieZA !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

So the all new Vaporesso GEN mod review is up HERE 

Go and have a read on the full review on this great looking and functioning vape!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA

Hi guys,

I have posted the first International One Shot review on my Mixing reviews thread and its an excellent one!




Quick Summary of the review:

*Overall feedback and quality*
The flavors are very well balanced and taste really great. The profile is fruity with a lot of ice which will make for a great summer vape or if you have a cold as this will open your sinuses with no problem. I love how the ice becomes more and more intense as you vape to a point where you almost cant take another drag as the ice is is too much but without overpowering the flavors.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Yes i would, its really good!

Check out the full detailed review here!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

I have mixed up the Juicy Mill Kiwi Mint Acai One shot and the full review is up here and its a weird one for me: Click me! 

Quick summary:

*Taste and flavor notes*
Im left confused with this one shot as it doesnt taste bad but maybe my palate is playing tricks on me. The more i vape this juice the more milky tea flavors i get with hints of mint and then a good amount of ice. I even read up online what acai berries are supposed to taste like and they say it should be a mix between Blackberries and raspberries and im not getting any of that to be real honest. Perhaps the Kiwi and acai blends together to create this unique flavor which my palate thinks is tea? i dont know.

*Overall feedback and quality*
The flavor of this juice isnt bad, it could have been a little sweeter for me personally. The amount of ice used is spot on and not to overpowering with the hints of mint. The profile is vapable and would recommend using it in a subohm tank with mesh coils to get the best possible flavor of Kiwi and mint.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *
Nope, its not bad and it is vapable but its not for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

​Hey guys, so i have been a little quite the last week but have been lekker busy.

Here is the latest review from XTAR on their ST2 Charger which includes up to 2 x 4.1A charging as well as manual current change giving the user the ability to change between 4.1A, 2A and 1A charging! The charger also includes a thermal monitor that shows you exactly how hot your batteries are while charging.

Have a look at the full review here: Click Me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Check out the full Twisp Cumulus X review here - Click me! 

*My Verdict? *
This is a really nice device that not only looks great but works great! The flavor on the mesh coil is excellent and a huge improvement over the past or previous twisp devices i have used but one can expect that from mesh coils, they are awesome especially on the new subohm tanks in the market. Battery life is decent with normal usage. But overall i really think its a great setup especially with the extra 510 base giving users the full advantage of getting all the flavor from that coil at higher power ranges! 

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *I would recommend one to any new vaper or smoker that would like to start vaping yet. If i was new to vaping, i would definitely consider buying one. As a current experienced vaper using high power mods and RTA's, i would get one as a spare device or backup device.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA

*Juicy Mill - Cranberry Blush One Shot Review*






I have mixed the great one shot from Juicy Mill, Cranberry Blush and its a Winner!!

Go and read the full review here!

*Overall feedback and quality*
I love this juice, The sweet and sour is excellent and i love the way you are able to taste the sour in this juice. Its like you are eating a hand full of cranberries and the juice of each cranberry bursts in your mouth but one or two of them are still not 100% ripe causing a slight sour yet the balance is sweet. To me this is a good quality one shot and i love it!
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Off course, I love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Coming soon!!

Motivape has asked me to review their Pod device and im awaiting delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

*Juicy Mill - Blackcurrant Lemonade One Shot Review 



Check out the full review of this tasty one shot - Click here!*

*Taste and flavor notes*
Freshly picked and squeezed lemons and crushed blackcurrant berries with ice is what you get but its blended together nicely and does not have any weird or bitter lemon taste after a week steep. I would personally recommend steeping this juice at least 1 to 2 weeks rather than 3-5 days cause its way better!! Trust me! Last week i wasn't enjoying this juice, but damn this week it has changed completely and its so much better and perfectly and not overly sweet. 

*Overall feedback and quality*
Great profile and great quality flavors here, as previously mentioned rather steep a week or two unless you prefer that crispiness of the lemons. 

*Would i buy this One Shot again?* Im sure i would, its different and would be a perfect summer vape! Not sure if this is a ADV for me but its good none the less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Loaded Melon Milkshake - One Shot Rev




Click here the read the full review

Summary of the full review:

*Taste and flavor notes*
This is a "Nice" juice, its refreshing and a nice summer vape i would say and the melon together with the vanilla but would think a bit of ice would boost this juice to different levels. I feel that there is a slight bitterness or taste i get from this juice which i battle to describe. I think it lacks sweetner and this might improve the overall melon to shine way better in this mix. The creamy vanilla milkshake is great and i love the way it provides a thick mouth feel when vaping the juice.

*Overall feedback and quality*
Its a good and complex flavor profile but this isnt for everyone imo...This is not a very sweet profile which i think would have worked better and would have expected the honey to sweeten the juice and thats what im missing here. Sweetner with some ice as its a milkshake would have completed this juice and might have converted me.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Not for me...no thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Moti Vape contacted me after seeing my reviews on the forum as well as on my Instagram profile and asked me to review their device for them. They are not on the forum as far as i know and there are no suppliers of their devices in SA yet but thought it would be nice to review their product for them in anycase so here goes. 

Review Summary Below:

*My Pro's*

Great battery life
Excellent flavour from the prefilled pods as well as the refillable pods
Nice looking design
Draw activated with illuminating LED when drawn
Easy refilling on the refillable pods
Prefilled and Refillable pods available
Tight MTL draw, not loose at all which I love
Simple and easy to use out of the box

*My Cons's*

Pods fit loosely and not snug so there is slight movement
Slight pod leakage, A brand new pod I opened had already leaked while sealed.
Certain Prefilled flavours are extreme ICE….like super cold! A little too much, I think.

*My Verdict???*
I like the MOTI device not only for its looks and the battery size but for the flavourful pods. The ability to buy a range of prefilled pods with flavours to please everyone is great but the option of refillable pods is even better.

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *If they become available in SA, I would recommend this device to any smoker that wants to quit, its great with a variety of flavours that taste great, are easy to use and last long.

Click here to read the full detailed review: Here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

StompieZA said:


> *Item Name :* DRAG 2 Platinum
> *Manufacturer:* @VOOPOO
> *Website: https:* www.voopoo.com
> *Cost:* Still to be launched in SA
> 
> _Battery door rattle/loose and doesn’t sit as snug as I would like it ,
> Stompie the battery door sucks big time sent mine back because the damn door does'nt want to close , was forced to vape with the door off - maybe a dud but I will stick with V1._


----------



## StompieZA

Mine isnt that bad, only if i really wiggle it would i get movement so might be a poorly put together unit? 
I saw a video where the guy uses a material tape and stick it on the inside to stop the movement. But one should expect a brand new device to have no issues tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

@stompie you should consider adding a subohm tank to the equation. Anny of the available as they are hitting the scenes like the next best thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Resistance said:


> @stompie you should consider adding a subohm tank to the equation. Anny of the available as they are hitting the scenes like the next best thing.


I have done the voopoo maat which i love and the latest uforce t2. Might be getting some new products from geekvape and hope its the zeus subohm. Im also gettin the gemm 80w from freemax soon which features a disposable subohm tank that i look forward to test, but thanks for the recommendation. 

I wasnt a subohm guy but with the new mesh coils i love them!!



Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

*Loaded Chocolate Glazed One Shot Review*




Click here to read the full in depth review! 

*Overall feedback and quality *
Overall i thing its a 6 out of 10 regarding taste and think a different or more realistic full body creamy chocolate like a cadbury chocolate type taste would boost this juice to different levels but i know getting chocolate right is very difficult, even i have battled thats why i stopped using chocolate.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Not sure hey, Its not bad but its not my favorite due to the chocolate.

 Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

StompieZA said:


> *Loaded Chocolate Glazed One Shot Review*
> 
> View attachment 174223
> 
> 
> Click here to read the full in depth review!
> 
> *Overall feedback and quality *
> Overall i thing its a 6 out of 10 regarding taste and think a different or more realistic full body creamy chocolate like a cadbury chocolate type taste would boost this juice to different levels but i know getting chocolate right is very difficult, even i have battled thats why i stopped using chocolate.
> *
> Would i buy this One Shot again? *Not sure hey, Its not bad but its not my favorite due to the chocolate.
> 
> Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!


Anything LOADED is great !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Have a read on the full review here: Click Me!

Review Summary 

*My Pro's*

Excellent flavor from all coils
Easy to use setup perfect for beginners but also great for experienced vapers.

Solid battery with a nice weight
Fire button is solid, no movement or rattle
Looks great overall
Long battery life - Managed two days of normal vaping and using other mods in between at times. 

Changeable power modes
Other tanks can fit on this battery, it’s a normal 510 connection which is awesome!
Absolutely no leaking!
Kit comes with two tanks, extra fill hole seals/grommets and is all packaged very neatly.
Great protection modes
*My Cons's*

Filling hole on the tank is a little small, a normal chubby bottle nozzle does not fit inside the fill slit.
Some whistling when the airflow is closed more than 50%
Airflow Ring sits right up against the battery causing the tank to unscrew if you try and adjust it, perhaps it should be split with a non-moving part of plastic on the bottom or made slightly smaller.
*My Verdict?*

Excellent kit and well put together. The flavour from the disposable tanks coupled with the great battery life makes this kit a true winner for any vaper new and experienced.

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *You betcha, I would recommend this disposable tanks to any vaper new and experienced but as a whole kit its also great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## StompieZA

Click here to read the full review.

Review Summery below.

*My Pro's*

Good build quality
Smooth and clean threads
Nice aesthetics
Large fill ports
No Leaks
Wide variety of color options (Carbon, Resin and Metal)

Different finish options
Good flavor and vapor production
Long-lasting coil heads
Includes matching 810 resin drip tip
*My Cons's*

Mouth feel when vaping due to the pattern, feels like kissing someone with dry lips lol

Tank must be empty to replace coils otherwise you will spill liquid
Drip tip should be smooth resin instead of the pattern design as it feels sharp
Some cotton taste at first as well as a metalic type taste and im not sure if this is the tank of the coil.

*So, would I buy one? *Dont think so..Perhaps the Fireluke M Pro or a resin version of this yes, but not this specific version.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Received the Bident and Zues Sub Ohm from @geekvape for purposes of review and will post these up next week after vapecon.

Must say that im already inlove with the Bident, The dual coil offers great flavor and the pod comes with MTL and DL pods! Im also very excited to test out the Zeus Sub Ohm as im a big Zeus fan having the single and dual versions and can only think that this tank will perform just as good as it looks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Received the Bident and Zues Sub Ohm from @geekvape for purposes of review and will post these up next week after vapecon.
> 
> Must say that im already inlove with the Bident, The dual coil offers great flavor and the pod comes with MTL and DL pods! Im also very excited to test out the Zeus Sub Ohm as im a big Zeus fan having the single and dual versions and can only think that this tank will perform just as good as it looks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 176044
> View attachment 176045


Looking forward to the review on the sub-ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Looking forward to the review on the sub-ohm



Yeah me too, Looks really good but havent vaped on it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Read the full review here: Click Me

Review Summary Below:

*My Pro's*

Great packaging and build quality overall
Nice size and weight, Great for everyday carry around
Good liquid capacity for a pod device
Dual coil that offers good flavour
Battery life is good
3 Different power settings, this really helps a lot!
DL and MTL pods included as well as DL and MTL option on one device
DL pod offers a nice tight but smooth draw
Fast charging due to the 5V/1A
New USB Type-C port which I love!
Bottom airflow
No leaking from the pods at all
*My Cons's*

Some juice flooding especially if left lying on its side, you will sometimes get a drop of juice while you draw

70/30 juice cannot be chain vaped, the coils do not keep up and works better on the middle power setting 3.6v. On 3.8v the coil will run dry!

No draw activation function, but this isn’t the end all for me, Its just that most pods now have draw activated systems.

MTL pod is not nearly restrictive enough unless you like very loose MTL draws, I like it tight!
*Conclusion?*

I really like the look and feel of the Bident but I am disappointed in the MTL pod. This is a great little device that offers a good amount of vapour and good flavour but would be considered as a small DL carry around when you are quickly running out and do not want to carry your big normal DL setup with you. As for MTL, to me it does not make it and it should be way tighter

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *Yes, only to be used as a small DL device and because it looks great and holds a nice amount of liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

So Vapecon was attended yesterday and we enjoyed every bit of it. So here is a quick little rundown of my day yesterday.

I think the first person i met as we got to Vapecon was @SparkySA , Was great to meet you bud and thank you for the juice? Profile smells sort of tobaccoy? what is it again?

it was great to finally meet @Chanelr and also glad to see you had fun!

I was testing flavors at most stores, Alot of great specials and noticed that some vendors started running even bigger specials, the one had 3x 100mls for R300 and the flavors were really good!

Went past and said hi to @Rude Rudi (Sorry Benji @Oupa you were busy having a dik conversation with other vapers lol) But i tested Bar 1 and must say this is on the dot the chocolate and its really good, not overly sweet but also not too little sweetner.

Met @Adephi as we walked outside looking for my SO as she and her friend lost us, lol, Was great to meet you sir!

Greeted @HPBotha as well, Such an awesome guy and had a lekker chat!

Went past Vaporesso and met the head of digital marketing and exchanged contact details, Also congratulations on winning best stand for Vapecon 2019 @Vaporesso

Went to Mr Hardwicks and got me some Spyder Nic 100mg and tested the Rabbit juice which is also very very good and on the dot white rabbit sweets, I was given one and yeah its good! Went back later the day to meet @method1 and was great to finally meet you Sir. I will give you feedback on the Spyder nic!

Scored a whole bunch of Dinner Lady juices as they were literately walking around handing out 60ml bottles,

Got some Tobacco MTL juice at Pitbull for the Bident at R40 a 10ml bottle as i battled to find much tobacco MTL juices?

Had a lekker ice cold bear outside and finally had my Tacos this year and was a great vibe outside while everyone was having drinks or biting down on a burger or pizza!

Noticed a couple of big vendors that wasnt part of vapecon this year, alot of new international vendors were there and must say some of the stands looked out of this world!!!

I took a photo at @BaD Mountain stall for their contest they are running!

Got to meet @Silver and waved at @Rob Fisher while sitting on the side of the stage just before the contest winner announcements. 

Big ups to all of Vapecon [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] , @Rob Fisher and @Silver and @Christos for the well organized event, You guys are all legends!

All in all was a great vapecon, although i feel it was quieter than last year on sunday

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 176480
> 
> 
> So Vapecon was attended yesterday and we enjoyed every bit of it. So here is a quick little rundown of my day yesterday.
> 
> I think the first person i met as we got to Vapecon was @SparkySA , Was great to meet you bud and thank you for the juice? Profile smells sort of tobaccoy? what is it again?
> 
> it was great to finally meet @Chanelr and also glad to see you had fun!
> 
> I was testing flavors at most stores, Alot of great specials and noticed that some vendors started running even bigger specials, the one had 3x 100mls for R300 and the flavors were really good!
> 
> Went past and said hi to @Rude Rudi (Sorry Benji @Oupa you were busy having a dik conversation with other vapers lol) But i tested Bar 1 and must say this is on the dot the chocolate and its really good, not overly sweet but also not too little sweetner.
> 
> Met @Adephi as we walked outside looking for my SO as she and her friend lost us, lol, Was great to meet you sir!
> 
> Greeted @HPBotha as well, Such an awesome guy and had a lekker chat!
> 
> Went past Vaporesso and met the head of digital marketing and exchanged contact details, Also congratulations on winning best stand for Vapecon 2019 @Vaporesso
> 
> Went to Mr Hardwicks and got me some Spyder Nic 100mg and tested the Rabbit juice which is also very very good and on the dot white rabbit sweets, I was given one and yeah its good! Went back later the day to meet @method1 and was great to finally meet you Sir. I will give you feedback on the Spyder nic!
> 
> Scored a whole bunch of Dinner Lady juices as they were literately walking around handing out 60ml bottles,
> 
> Got some Tobacco MTL juice at Pitbull for the Bident at R40 a 10ml bottle as i battled to find much tobacco MTL juices?
> 
> Had a lekker ice cold bear outside and finally had my Tacos this year and was a great vibe outside while everyone was having drinks or biting down on a burger or pizza!
> 
> Noticed a couple of big vendors that wasnt part of vapecon this year, alot of new international vendors were there and must say some of the stands looked out of this world!!!
> 
> I took a photo at @BaD Mountain stall for their contest they are running!
> 
> Got to meet @Silver and waved at @Rob Fisher while sitting on the side of the stage just before the contest winner announcements.
> 
> All in all was a great vapecon, although i feel it was quieter than last year on sunday


Hey Stompie, it's a Dessert flavor (high nic 12mg)

The flavor still needs to develop its about 2 days before I gave it to you so try it in a week's time, I don't need a review (hehehhee) I made it free hand no recipe, think of those cereals you get with little marshmallows, it's my day to day vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

SparkySA said:


> Hey Stompie, it's a Dessert flavor (high nic 12mg)
> 
> The flavor still needs to develop its about 2 days before I gave it to you so try it in a week's time, I don't need a review (hehehhee) I made it free hand no recipe, think of those cereals you get with little marshmallows, it's my day to day vape



Okay great, Will let it steep a week and try it in one of my pods!! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Was great to meet you too @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

For the full detailed review, Click here! 

Review Summary:

*My Pro's*
No Leaking at all!
Excellent Flavor, Trust me its super good! 
Smooth and non restrictive draw
Spare coils in the box giving you two in total
Lots of spare o-rings 
Two glasses, Bubble and straight. 
Looks great, over all design is excellent and could not fault anything.
Great juice capacity
Easy coil replacement including nifty little tool
Easy mess free filling
Foolproof easy to use tank.

*My Cons's*
A little on the big and heavy side
*
So would I buy or recommend one?*
I would advise anyone even the biggest RTA fan to get one, this atty might even convert a few over to commercial coils. Trust me when i say i cannot find more Cons to put on my list, i tried! I even read other online reviews and found most had no cons! Flavor is top class and coil life is great.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA

Jy moet my juice try met daai tank, hahahahahhahahahah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

SparkySA said:


> Jy moet my juice try met daai tank, hahahahahhahahahah



@SparkySA gaan you haunt boeta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Arthster said:


> @SparkySA gaan you haunt boeta



I can see this LOL, Im patient when it comes to steeping lol so will wait till monday and then try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

Whaaaahaaaaa,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA

StompieZA said:


> I can see this LOL, Im patient when it comes to steeping lol so will wait till monday and then try it.


Just remember it's called MAN BUTTER

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

SparkySA said:


> Just remember it's called MAN BUTTER



@ 12mg i was thinking more along the lines of MAN @#$%ER  I vape 2mg, so 12 mg might be a tad strong lol but will try it in my pod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA

If you don't have chest hair now..... You will have when you smoke my stuff.... Let's try peer pressure.... Hey @StompieZA try it...... It's cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

SparkySA said:


> Just remember it's called MAN BUTTER



AGHHHH man its such a pitty this is a family show, I have so many things with that name and poor @StompieZA vaping it... 

I am actually getting a headache from holding back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA

Arthster said:


> AGHHHH man its such a pitty this is a family show, I have so many things with that name and poor @StompieZA vaping it...
> 
> I am actually getting a headache from holding back.


Yup the jokes write themselves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

SparkySA said:


> Yup the jokes write themselves



They really do.


----------



## SparkySA

@StompieZA my ICEWALLOW is also ready, jy kan net biekie kry want ek wil dit OK vape

Dan kan jy vir almal se jy het al ICEWALLOW MAN BUTTER van sparky getry

P. S comas are over rated

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

SparkySA said:


> @StompieZA my ICEWALLOW is also ready, jy kan net biekie kry want ek wil dit OK vape
> 
> Dan kan jy vir almal se jy het al ICEWALLOW MAN BUTTER van sparky getry
> 
> P. S comas are over rated



brain.... hurst... the... pain... explosion... imminent...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Original Post has been updated with an index of all hardware reviews that links to the full reviews making it much easier for new comers that find this thread to view the reviews instead of searching or having to go through multiple pages to find the reviews.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Full Review Here - Click Me 

*Summary review:

Pro's*
Decent flavor from a disposable pod
Smooth NIC delivery without harshness
Good battery life
Good pod/liquid life
Small and stylish design
Great range of flavors, especially the Mango and Tobacco pods.
Offers 3 protections for the vaper
Disposable
Nicely packaged and sealed for safety

*Con's*
A bit pricey if converted to rand
50MG might be too high for most vapers, might scare new vapers to try it (Like my wife lol)
The blueberry flavor was disappointing. 

*Would i recommend or buy this product? *
This is really a great disposable pod especially for emergency vaping or when you are required to vape stealthy. The price converted to rand might seem that this pod will be way too expensive for the SA market especially because its a disposable pod. So i would recommend this pod for emergency or stealth vaping...Perfect for the newbie that wants to quit smoking but i would not dump all my normal vaping gear for this pod, but it would come in handy, so you decide.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 176480
> 
> 
> So Vapecon was attended yesterday and we enjoyed every bit of it. So here is a quick little rundown of my day yesterday.
> 
> I think the first person i met as we got to Vapecon was @SparkySA , Was great to meet you bud and thank you for the juice? Profile smells sort of tobaccoy? what is it again?
> 
> it was great to finally meet @Chanelr and also glad to see you had fun!
> 
> I was testing flavors at most stores, Alot of great specials and noticed that some vendors started running even bigger specials, the one had 3x 100mls for R300 and the flavors were really good!
> 
> Went past and said hi to @Rude Rudi (Sorry Benji @Oupa you were busy having a dik conversation with other vapers lol) But i tested Bar 1 and must say this is on the dot the chocolate and its really good, not overly sweet but also not too little sweetner.
> 
> Met @Adephi as we walked outside looking for my SO as she and her friend lost us, lol, Was great to meet you sir!
> 
> Greeted @HPBotha as well, Such an awesome guy and had a lekker chat!
> 
> Went past Vaporesso and met the head of digital marketing and exchanged contact details, Also congratulations on winning best stand for Vapecon 2019 @Vaporesso
> 
> Went to Mr Hardwicks and got me some Spyder Nic 100mg and tested the Rabbit juice which is also very very good and on the dot white rabbit sweets, I was given one and yeah its good! Went back later the day to meet @method1 and was great to finally meet you Sir. I will give you feedback on the Spyder nic!
> 
> Scored a whole bunch of Dinner Lady juices as they were literately walking around handing out 60ml bottles,
> 
> Got some Tobacco MTL juice at Pitbull for the Bident at R40 a 10ml bottle as i battled to find much tobacco MTL juices?
> 
> Had a lekker ice cold bear outside and finally had my Tacos this year and was a great vibe outside while everyone was having drinks or biting down on a burger or pizza!
> 
> Noticed a couple of big vendors that wasnt part of vapecon this year, alot of new international vendors were there and must say some of the stands looked out of this world!!!
> 
> I took a photo at @BaD Mountain stall for their contest they are running!
> 
> Got to meet @Silver and waved at @Rob Fisher while sitting on the side of the stage just before the contest winner announcements.
> 
> Big ups to all of Vapecon g0g , @Rob Fisher and @Silver and @Christos for the well organized event, You guys are all legends!
> 
> All in all was a great vapecon, although i feel it was quieter than last year on sunday



Thanks for the writeup @StompieZA 
It was great to meet you - I just wish I could have spent a bit more time chatting to you and everyone else I saw. It was a whirlwind !
Glad you enjoyed it and it sounds like you had a great time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Thanks for the writeup @StompieZA
> It was great to meet you - I just wish I could have spent a bit more time chatting to you and everyone else I saw. It was a whirlwind !
> Glad you enjoyed it and it sounds like you had a great time!



Yeah it was awesome and also glad i got to say hi even if it was only for a couple of seconds! I was like a kid at a candy store lol hahaha But im sure we will get lots more chances to properly meet and chat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

A Lovely review for this great Friday!! Click here for the detailed full review: Click here

Review Summary:

*So, what do I think about this device? *

Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!

*My Pro's*

Simplistic user menu, easy to use and understand.
Extremely well built and feels solid,
Quality color screen which is easy to read with brightness adjustment.
Child lock with 3-digit pin feature
Preheat function, which is super easy to setup with 3 modes or a custom mode.
0.005sec firing speed
The device overall looks good with lots of detail and feels like a HE mod.
Spring loaded 510 PIN
Decent Paint, almost looks like its powder coated
Double fire button (Fire on bottom or top for user preference)
Offers good battery life and doesnt eat through batteries
*My Cons's

Seems like a lot but its not that bad...*

No battery ribbon to pull the batteries, I love these it just makes it so much easier than having to pull it with your nails.
Front metal plate is sensitive to scratching, not even sure how mine got a scratch in one day!

Its Heavy, but like solid heavy (Might be a pro or a con)
When removing the atty, the device scans the resistance and auto adjusts the Watts and does not give an option to keep your previous setting, this is irritating!
Display a little too simple, only shows the voltage details in TCR mode and not power mode. In power mode it only displays the power and the resistance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA

Full Review can be found here 

Review Summary below:

*My Pro's*

Small and good-looking device.
Good flavour from both coils
Nice restrictive draw
Quick charging time
Easy to use and change modes
Push in coils making for easy coil change
Spare seals for the tank
Decent spring loaded 510 connection
Decent liquid capacity 2ml
Coils not thirsty on liquid
*My Cons's*

Cannot lock the power mod option
One sided liquid view, difficult to see level of liquid
800mAh battery might be a little small if used as primary device.
*My Verdict:*

For a little day to day carry around MTL device, its really a good little device and I can see my self using this more than my pod style devices because of its looks and the smooth yet restrictive draw style. It’s a good stealthy device that doesn’t produce loads of vapour especially with the airflow closed down and It works great in crowded areas where you don’t want to annoy other people but just get a good nic fix.

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *Yes, I would for my MTL cravings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

*Air Factory (Frost) - Blue Raz Ice One Shot






Overall feedback and quality:*
Great profile, great juice and perfect for summer that has landed on our doorstep now! I can see this being a great ADV for most fruity or candy lovers especially with the ice. This juice wont be the same without the ice.*

Would i buy this One Shot again? *
Yes i would, I would also recommend it to fruity lovers*

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

For the full review with detailed flavor notes ---------> Click Here*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Todays Review - The Snowwolf Exilis rebuildable pod 

Summary review:

*My Pro's*

Rebuildable coils – Love this!
Excellent flavour
Excellent battery life from the 980mAh battery
Big size juice capacity
Decent juice consumption, Not a guzzler
Charges quick
Great pod mouth feel and design
Easy filling with rubber seal
*My Cons's*

Slight spit back or liquid ending up in your mouth when vaping DL style
MTL is very loose, this is rather a restricted DL device only I would say
A little heavy and big for a pod device
Slight high pitch whistle when vaping from the air holes
Slight liquid condensation on bottom of pod when removed from device.
*Conclusion?*
This is a difficult one for me because its such a nice device and it offers such great flavor with the option of rebuilding your own coils but this pod to me has some cons that i really do not like. I dont mind using the pod as a DL device, it really works well but then ending up with some liquid in your mouth (not much, probably like a drop or due) isnt lekke. The whisling pod was the first thing i noticed as well and it could be the air holes that has a slight edge causing this but i hate a noisy vape.

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *Probably not

Click here if you want more details - Full Review

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## StompieZA

Hey guys, so been a little quite the last two weeks in terms of reviews and just took a little break and also went camping this weekend and took the new Geekvape Aegis X with and the review will be up later today, What an awesome device! 




There are still 4 one shots that i need to review and Frappe will be one of them which will also be up today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

*Marina - Caramel Frapp One Shot







Flavor & Juice description: *
A smooth coffee with caramel.
*
Overall feedback and quality:*
Although this is an expensive one shot, i think its well worth it. Not being a big coffee profile lover, this is once of those that i will continue to vape as its a really good well rounded profile with a very realistic coffee flavor and with the creamyness and caramel providing that little bit extra oomph that i think helped alot. @Hooked i can recommend that you try this juice even if you buy the normal juice and would love to get your feedback as i really enjoy this alot. To me this is very similar to Escobar's Beans but about 10 levels higher and more complex. *

Would i buy this One Shot again? *
No, but maybe...lol Im not a coffee lover so might only get this for that first tank in the mornings but won't buy it as an ADV for me personally.*

Full detailed review - Click Me!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## camie

well done on this review


----------



## StompieZA

camie said:


> well done on this review



Hey Thanks, Which one are you referring to? the Frapp?


----------



## StompieZA

***Click Here for the full detailed Review***

Summary below

*My Pro's*

IP67 Dust, Waterproof, Shock resistant - Saw a video of Geekvape driving over one and the screen does not crack and still works 100%. I also took a swim with mine without issue (without getting the tank underwater)
AS 2.0 Chipset offering fast response time, precise temp control and provides excellent accuracy and power output.
Excellent high-grade materials used…6 different ones to be precise!
High Def 2.4” OLED display that is clear and looks great!
Great flavour from the Super Mesh X1 coils.
The tank and device both look great and is eye catching!
Comes with plenty of extras including screen protector
Changeable colour plates (Sold separately)
Different back grounds and color options.
Excellent design, material, and construction….This thing is super solid with ruber, metal, zinc and is properly sealed on every opening!
*My Cons's*

A little on the heavy and big

Battery usage seems a little heavy which I think might be due to the screen but still gives a full days vape on 65W (Approx 300 - 350 puffs)

Button rattle on the two small buttons, none on the fire button.
Should have come with the ZEUS X or Zeus Subohm Tank I think (But this is my opinion)
*My Verdict?*
This truly is a machine, a beast a monster! I can see this vape withstanding anything being thrown at it..figuratively speaking and possibly literately lol. It really looks great but is a little heavy and big and one thing i did not put in the cons because it would be silly is the rubber housing/skin sticks to your denim or pants making it a little difficult to take out or put in your pocket but i can live with that cause its for protection! The device has great features, looks great and i love the screen. The tank offers great flavor but does not have the new PNP type coils but rather uses the old screw in type which they could have changed or just provided a ZEUS X tank with the kit, But that might have made this kit too expensive!

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *
Do you like the Solo, Love the Legend? Get this its 100 times better! I would seriously consider buying another*.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the past few hardware and one shot reviews @StompieZA !


They add a lot of value to vapers considering these items
I love your "Verdict" writeups - so easy to read and they flow very nicely - I also like your discussion of both the positive and the negative.

Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Thanks for the past few hardware and one shot reviews @StompieZA !
> 
> 
> They add a lot of value to vapers considering these items
> I love your "Verdict" writeups - so easy to read and they flow very nicely - I also like your discussion of both the positive and the negative.
> 
> Well done!



Hi Silver, Thank you for the kind words and thank you for always giving me feedback. It is really appreciated. 

Yeah the Verdict is like a quick breakdown in simple terms that will mostly assist or convince a vaper that they like it or not i think without too much detail 

Next i have to setup the Geekvape Aegis Squonk kit and start testing....and i have never even used a squonk so very much looking forward to this experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

@StompieZA once again thanks for a great review.

I'm planning on picking up a Aegis X sometime soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

JurgensSt said:


> @StompieZA once again thanks for a great review.
> 
> I'm planning on picking up a Aegis X sometime soon



Thanks for the feedback and glad you find it informative @JurgensSt 
You should start seeing them in stores in around two weeks, but hurry cause Foggas has a pre order and thats almost sold out already so yeah they are going to fly off the selves quicker than the GEN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Click here - Read the full review!

*My Verdict?*
Let keep it simple, If you liked the Aegis Solo but love squonking, This is for you! Paired with the Tengu RDA in the kit and also being able to buy the separate cover to change it to a normal Solo will leave you with one mode but two options. Some might probably say its stupid and why not just by a Solo...i get it but we all know how people are and that we are sometimes a little undecided lol So here if you get sick of squonking, you can buy the extra cover. Its an awesome kit, looks great and is IP67 so it will almost be indestructible! 

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *
I might be converted from RTA to Squonking....so Bloody hell i give it a 9 out of 10 yesses!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA

*Medusa Blue Osiris - One Shot Review *

Click here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Full Review Here - Click Me! 

*Conclusion?*
From all the pod devices i have tested, used and reviewed this has to be the best one yet, It looks great and has several good features like adjustable wattage, the fire options and puff count to monitor your usage. I have really high hopes until i realized that the pod had leaked into the base of the device which might even cause issues with the contact pins down the line perhaps. Its a solid pod/mod truly giving you the best of both a mod and a pod all in one device. 

*Recommendation out of 10: 7.5 out of 10
Recommend to Vapers : *Id consider it yes! to both experienced and noob vapers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Did you try @SparkySA 's mans milk yet?


StompieZA said:


> I can see this LOL, Im patient when it comes to steeping lol so will wait till monday and then try it.


----------



## SparkySA

Resistance said:


> Did you try @SparkySA 's mans milk yet?


Nope he's scared to try my man butter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

It's all organic and free range @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Resistance said:


> Did you try @SparkySA 's mans milk yet?



Nope not yet, its 12mg so im a little scared

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA

StompieZA said:


> Nope not yet, its 12mg so im a little scared


I think it's 9 if that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Full Review - Click Here

The first Aio Pod System with a sliding panel. The VLADDIN slide provides a powerful output using mesh coil. The panel has been slide tested over 50000 times without breaking and this seems to be the “main” feature Vladdin is raving about on this device, so let’s slide past this feature and take a deeper look…see what did there ? lol

*My Verdict?*
Its a great little device that is super easy to use, looks great and offers excellent flavor from both coils. The airflow adjustable ring is great, just wish it was a little easier to adjust while the pod is installed. Battery life for days, no literally...two days! If this had an RBA option i would easily give it 9 out of 10!!

*Recommendation out of 10: 7 out of 10
Recommend to Vapers : *Yes

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

I see


StompieZA said:


> View attachment 179509
> 
> Full Review - Click Here
> 
> The first Aio Pod System with a sliding panel. The VLADDIN slide provides a powerful output using mesh coil. The panel has been slide tested over 50000 times without breaking and this seems to be the “main” feature Vladdin is raving about on this device, so let’s slide past this feature and take a deeper look…see what did there ? lol
> 
> *My Verdict?*
> Its a great little device that is super easy to use, looks great and offers excellent flavor from both coils. The airflow adjustable ring is great, just wish it was a little easier to adjust while the pod is installed. Battery life for days, no literally...two days! If this had an RBA option i would easily give it 9 out of 10!!
> 
> *Recommendation out of 10: 7 out of 10
> Recommend to Vapers : *Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Resistance said:


> I see


What do you see? Lol

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 179509
> 
> Full Review - Click Here
> 
> The first Aio Pod System with a sliding panel. The VLADDIN slide provides a powerful output using mesh coil. The panel has been slide tested over 50000 times without breaking and this seems to be the “main” feature Vladdin is raving about on this device, so let’s slide past this feature and take a deeper look…see what did there ? lol
> 
> *My Verdict?*
> Its a great little device that is super easy to use, looks great and offers excellent flavor from both coils. The airflow adjustable ring is great, just wish it was a little easier to adjust while the pod is installed. Battery life for days, no literally...two days! If this had an RBA option i would easily give it 9 out of 10!!
> 
> *Recommendation out of 10: 7 out of 10
> Recommend to Vapers : *Yes



Thanks for the insights @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

StompieZA said:


> What do you see? Lol
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


I saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Hey guys,

Sorry for the delays, Been a little busy at work so dont get time to complete and post the review, also taking a slight break but there is loads more new things to come (Hardware, One shots and possible Concentrate review).

So stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 179967


Similar to the Vinci ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Resistance said:


> Similar to the Vinci ???



Not at all...its a very basic pod device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

And the review is up.....eventually! Lol and i have tried a little bit different reviewing style than my usual layout.

View the full review here: Click me

*Verdict*

After using the Podstick over the course around 2 weeks at home and at work or even in the car, i really like the tight draw of this device. What did bother me is the flavor from the CCELL pod and i expected it to be slightly better. The overall battery life is good for a 900mAh battery and should last you a full day. I enjoyed the MESH pod the most while still providing a nice tightish draw. The overall look and feel of the device is elegant and can see it being very popular with the girls.
*
Rating out of 10: *6 out of 10
*Recommended: *Possibly for new Vapers
*Would i buy one after using it: *Maybe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

_*Geekvape Aegis Boost Mod Pod - Coming Soon! *_​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

StompieZA said:


> _*Geekvape Aegis Boost Mod Pod - Coming Soon! *_​



This p-mod looks like I want one(laugh out loud).hope your review confirms that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA

Boost has arrived! And it looks even better than on the pictures! Check out my instgram for a sneak peak. 

Review will only be up on 11th November as requested by Geekvape to all reviewers which is the official launch

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

StompieZA said:


> Boost has arrived! And it looks even better than on the pictures! Check out my instgram for a sneak peak.
> 
> Review will only be up on 11th November as requested by Geekvape to all reviewers which is the official launch


Luckily they told me not to post it till After the 11th which is a good job because i wouldn't of been able to post it on the 11th anyway because just not enough time to properly test it especially how i have to juggle products about testing many products at the same time to keep the reviews constantly rolling out while still being satisfied i have used them long enough to give an informative review. I have already had a play with it and can't see my review being until between the 15th and 20th, i have already given Voopoo the middle finger for setting deadlines!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Boost has arrived! And it looks even better than on the pictures! Check out my instgram for a sneak peak.
> 
> Review will only be up on 11th November as requested by Geekvape to all reviewers which is the official launch



Looking forward to it @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> Boost has arrived! And it looks even better than on the pictures! Check out my instgram for a sneak peak.
> 
> Review will only be up on 11th November as requested by Geekvape to all reviewers which is the official launch


I’m still green with envy but looking forward to your review. Love old bulletproof (Aegis 26650) in my lineup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Boost review will be up tomorrow guys, A little late i know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Gonna keep a close eye. This device looks awesome thou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

KarlDP said:


> Gonna keep a close eye. This device looks awesome thou.



Yeah its quite impressive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

Did you get the RDTA pod for it like the one on the mike vapes review?


----------



## StompieZA

CashKat88 said:


> Did you get the RDTA pod for it like the one on the mike vapes review?



No i have the normal pod with MTL and DL coils. Will be getting the RDTA pod soon as a production model, this kit i have is a first sample.


----------



## CashKat88

StompieZA said:


> No i have the normal pod with MTL and DL coils. Will be getting the RDTA pod soon as a production model, this kit i have is a first sample.


Oh okay, i was looking forward to your thoughts on that pod, it looks really interesting, if its really good than that will definitely be the new king of AIO's


----------



## StompieZA

CashKat88 said:


> Oh okay, i was looking forward to your thoughts on that pod, it looks really interesting, if its really good than that will definitely be the new king of AIO's



So far this must be my favorite pod/mod. Not only does it look and function great, the airflow is awesome and the pods are good and im sure the RDTA pod will also be a winner. Just watched Mikes video and i can already see my self using this device long term once i get the RDTA pod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

StompieZA said:


> So far this must be my favorite pod/mod. Not only does it look and function great, the airflow is awesome and the pods are good and im sure the RDTA pod will also be a winner. Just watched Mikes video and i can already see my self using this device long term once i get the RDTA pod.


Once you get it you gotta do a separate mini review on it, hope it's great 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

CashKat88 said:


> Once you get it you gotta do a separate mini review on it, hope it's great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



I will definitely do that bud.


----------



## Acidkill

StompieZA said:


> Boost review will be up tomorrow guys, A little late i know


Looking forward to it!


----------



## StompieZA

Acidkill said:


> Looking forward to it!



30min and it will be up, i promise lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Full review is up here: Click Me!


----------



## StompieZA

Hi All, So i am receiving the RDTA pod for the boost sometime in December but with this time of the year and also going on leave tomorrow the 13th December, we have decided to carry on in January.






Hope everyone has and awesome break this holiday season and get much deserved rest. It was a very exciting year for me as i only started reviewing early Jan 2019 and must give a big thanks for all the support received from all!

See you guys again early January and merry Christmas!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

StompieZA said:


> Hi All, So i am receiving the RDTA pod for the boost sometime in December but with this time of the year and also going on leave tomorrow the 13th December, we have decided to carry on in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has and awesome break this holiday season and get much deserved rest. It was a very exciting year for me as i only started reviewing early Jan 2019 and must give a big thanks for all the support received from all!
> 
> See you guys again early January and merry Christmas!


Thanks for your time and effort bro.
Happy holidays

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Resistance said:


> Thanks for your time and effort bro.
> Happy holidays



Pleasure, it certainly was a very eventful year and i did way more than i ever could imagine!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> Pleasure, it certainly was a very eventful year and i did way more than i ever could imagine!


Have a great break @StompieZA , looking forward to some more reviews next year from you. Now it vaping for pleasure only, you don’t have to remember the mod, only enjoy the experience.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Room Fogger said:


> Have a great break @StompieZA , looking forward to some more reviews next year from you. Now it vaping for pleasure only, you don’t have to remember the mod, only enjoy the experience.



Thanks man, you too!! Yeah im seriously looking forward to this break and only start work 13th Jan again so its a long one! Didnt take much leave through out the year so i just want to chill now! lol

But im sure 2020 will be just as great as 2019

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Hope everyone had a great holiday and happy new year to each of you! 

Some new gear coming soon for review like the Geekvape Boost RBA kit, some new Freemax kits, Ziplab pod and more! So stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Right so i should be receiving the Boost RBA tomorrow if DHL is on point! 

Im busy using the ZIP Lab pod device and will probably review it next week or later this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

StompieZA said:


> Right so i should be receiving the Boost RBA tomorrow if DHL is on point!
> 
> Im busy using the ZIP Lab pod device and will probably review it next week or later this week.


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Boost RBA


Sent from small screen


----------



## StompieZA

JurgensSt said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Boost RBA
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Im very excited!! 

So far being very impressed with coil life on both the 0.4 and 0.6 coils is an understatement. I have done around 6000 puffs on both coils using various profiles at 20W to 25W and get about a day and half full usage without using any other mod inbetween and best of all the 0.6ohm coil only now is starting to have a slight burn taste but probably still good for another tank or 3. 

I have basically benched my Aegis X and RTA and mainly using the boost daily on 9mg MTL freebase juice...DIY and bought juice since last year when i did the initial review so i am very impressed with this boost and will say that its the best pod device i have used to date!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

StompieZA said:


> Right so i should be receiving the Boost RBA tomorrow if DHL is on point!
> 
> Im busy using the ZIP Lab pod device and will probably review it next week or later this week.



Ok so DHL didnt deliver yesterday as i needed to phone and provide some info, so its in the delivery van and i have my boost ready so im very excited to say the least!


----------



## StompieZA

RBA arrived with some extra goodies

Will build the deck tonight and start testing it. See they include two sets of different resistance coils so thats awesome!





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Hey guys, First off apologies for being away but just busy at work this first couple of weeks and now Corona lol.

I am yet to review the following hardware 

Vaporesso Target PM80 (been using it for the past 2 weeks)
Zeus X Mesh Tank - Arriving this week
Moti Vape disposable pods
So hang in there, reviews are coming soon i promise!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

StompieZA said:


> Vaporesso Target PM80 (been using it for the past 2 weeks)


Really enjoying mine ...... been using it and the Aegis Boost daily as desktop devices since i received them.
The pod does tend to leak out the bottom but a quick toilet paper session between tanks is a small price to pay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

KZOR said:


> Really enjoying mine ...... been using it and the Aegis Boost daily as desktop devices since i received them.



Totally agree, the PM80 has been my daily and the flavor is awesome, I also love the airflow restriction, going from relatively loose DL to a tight DL with one side sealed and then a proper MTL tight draw with both air holes blocked off. 

I only rewicked my Zeus X yesterday after not using my big vape for the past week and half. 

Also still inlove with the Boost as well! Awesome little device, have two now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

The MOTI PIIN Disposable pen reviews are up, Click below and go give it a read and leave some feedback

Click me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Guys my latest review is up of the Vaporesso PM80 - Click here for the full review

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

New Reviews coming soon!

*Geekvape Aegis MAX Kit*




*Geekvape Aegis Pod*



*
Freemax Autopod50*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

StompieZA said:


> New Reviews coming soon!
> 
> *Geekvape Aegis MAX Kit*
> 
> View attachment 197544
> 
> 
> *Geekvape Aegis Pod*
> 
> View attachment 197543
> 
> *
> Freemax Autopod50*


Really looking forward to the Aegis Max one, I think that should have been the mod they released instead of the solo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## volcom27101982

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 192763
> 
> Guys my latest review is up of the Vaporesso PM80 - Click here for the full review


How does the PM80 compare to the Aegis Boost? (Are they even in the same league 40w and 80w).

Would you mind doing a quick review if you have time please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

CJB85 said:


> Really looking forward to the Aegis Max one, I think that should have been the mod they released instead of the solo.



I agree, It takes 18650 and 21700 battery and its slightly bigger than the Solo but looks wise its the same and comes with a Zeus X Subohm tank which i have reviewed before. 

Nothing new except the battery size and that it has 100W, bigger in size and a 30mm tank will fit on it perfectly so a 25mm tank looks slightly small on it. 

I am ordering a 21700 battery this week as ill be using it rather than a signle 18650 as it eats the battery quick at 50W

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

volcom27101982 said:


> How does this compare to the Aegis Boost? (Are they even in the same league 40w and 80w).
> 
> Would you mind doing a quick review if you have time please?



Hozit bru, 

So i am a big fan of the boost but also loved the PM80 due to the flavor from the mesh coils. They are very similar when using the standard pods of each device in terms of flavor. The PM80 pods however do tend to leak a little at the bottom. As for power, i only even went up to around 30w to 40w on both pods as thats more than enough. 

With the Boost having all that power, its mostly focused at using the RBA pod and different wires to heat them up but does eat the battery quite quick. 

In terms of looks, they both look great but the PM80 is more classy i would say where as the Boost is more rugged and outdoorsy for men. 

All in they are pretty similar when it comes to flavor of the coils which is the end result everyone is after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

StompieZA said:


> I agree, It takes 18650 and 21700 battery and its slightly bigger than the Solo but looks wise its the same and comes with a Zeus X Subohm tank which i have reviewed before.
> 
> Nothing new except the battery size and that it has 100W, bigger in size and a 30mm tank will fit on it perfectly so a 25mm tank looks slightly small on it.
> 
> I am ordering a 21700 battery this week as ill be using it rather than a signle 18650 as it eats the battery quick at 50W



VapeShop has 40T’s for R200 at the moment and they do 2x30q’s for R300... no CBD nonsense required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

CJB85 said:


> VapeShop has 40T’s for R200 at the moment and they do 2x30q’s for R300... no CBD nonsense required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome!!! Thanks alot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Thanks for all the reviews. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

@StompieZA you reviewed the Drip Hacks Blue Slush OS, right? Did you also find that this specific liquid fades REALLY fast once the build is not as new anymore? I am generally lazy with re-builds and usually only do it once I notice some flavour degradation, but for some reason that drop in flavour happens pretty rapidly with this liquid?


----------



## Spyker41771

Do anyone have an idea when we will be able to get the Max, with shipping on a stand still for a while now i know going to be a little while, but do anyone have some kind of idea ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Spyker41771 said:


> Do anyone have an idea when we will be able to get the Max, with shipping on a stand still for a while now i know going to be a little while, but do anyone have some kind of idea ?


Would possibly need to ask vendors if the rules over purchasing also effect them as often the rules will be different for businesses over individuals. If they are allowed to purchase as normal no reason why vendors shouldn't have stock as soon as your lockdown permits vaping products to freely be sold. But then depending on what arrangements your vendors have over purchasing maybe a bit of good will maybe needed to be shown as i expect cash flow could be an issue!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

CJB85 said:


> @StompieZA you reviewed the Drip Hacks Blue Slush OS, right? Did you also find that this specific liquid fades REALLY fast once the build is not as new anymore? I am generally lazy with re-builds and usually only do it once I notice some flavour degradation, but for some reason that drop in flavour happens pretty rapidly with this liquid?



TBH i didnt, but i rewick weekly but even to a point where my coil starts burning i usually still have full flavor on the tanks i use bud


----------



## StompieZA

Spyker41771 said:


> Do anyone have an idea when we will be able to get the Max, with shipping on a stand still for a while now i know going to be a little while, but do anyone have some kind of idea ?



Well they shipped me the review samples to me via DHL so im sure if you buy one on their site and pay for DHL shipping you should get it within a week

Shops locally might not get the stock soon as its different im sure for bulk imports.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyker41771

Seems it's 2-3 weeks pre order, and with the R in the drain it works out to R20 a dollar .
On fasttech it's also on pre order so seems it will be a while before we recive it in SA.
But thanks for the info guys.


----------



## CJB85

StompieZA said:


> TBH i didnt, but i rewick weekly but even to a point where my coil starts burning i usually still have full flavor on the tanks i use bud


Must be in my head then, perhaps just a little vaper's tongue. I haven't really vaped anything like this for ages, so maybe the initial "shock factor" just wore off. It's still a pretty enjoyable liquid though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> Must be in my head then, perhaps just a little vaper's tongue. I haven't really vaped anything like this for ages, so maybe the initial "shock factor" just wore off. It's still a pretty enjoyable liquid though.


Just an update, I am running this in an Intake single with a Framed Staple and ran previous liquids at 40 watts.
I now turned the power down to 36 watts and closed the airflow halfway down and there is an immediate improvement. Just goes to show, not all liquids like the same setup, I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

StompieZA said:


> Well they shipped me the review samples to me via DHL so im sure if you buy one on their site and pay for DHL shipping you should get it within a week
> 
> Shops locally might not get the stock soon as its different im sure for bulk imports.


We get review samples which are the first production run and not for retail so i imagine even someone buying direct from Geekvape would have a bit of a wait, pre-order on vendors sites so i also imagine Geekvape will be more keen on fulfilling these bulk sales rather than single devices and people will possibly get their devices quicker via vendor sites where they may also get a pre-order discount which will be cheaper than buying a single device direct from the manufacturer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Reason I ask is because I wonder if Ill ever vape at more than my current 20w 0.6ohm. 

Did a bit of digging (Is it allowed to post threads from other forums?) and I figure the wattage depends on how much flavour vs clouds I prefer. 

Im keen to start doing some cloud chasing with my next device so Ill go for a higher wattage and more VG content. Which means Ill have to invest in a mod with external batteries because they use more voltage.

In the meantime I can practice with my 0.4ohm coils to get to 40w.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Full review here : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-aegis-max-review.t66756/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

So i am starting to venture into the video reviews and here is my very very first unboxing video of the latest Freemax MAXPod. 

Everything was done using my phone, so editing is probably not great but hey its a start and would like to get some views and comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

StompieZA said:


> So i am starting to venture into the video reviews and here is my very very first unboxing video of the latest Freemax MAXPod.
> 
> Everything was done using my phone, so editing is probably not great but hey its a start and would like to get some views and comments.



A great start  I prefer reviews where people show the vapour production of a device if that helps you at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

StompieZA said:


> latest Freemax MAXPod



I could not review mine as i experienced intermittent problems when taking a draw. Only a hard pull activated the device but as soon as your draw weakened slightly it stops firing.
Pity because i liked the look and feel of the device.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA

NecroticAngel said:


> A great start  I prefer reviews where people show the vapour production of a device if that helps you at all



Thanks for the feedback, I thought of that only after i finished the video. My next video will include that Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

KZOR said:


> I could not review mine as i experienced intermittent problems when taking a draw. Only a hard pull activated the device but as soon as your draw weakened slightly it stops firing.
> Pity because i liked the look and feel of the device.



Yeah with mine i found that if i take a draw it would slightly still fire for a split second after i finished. So the draw activated sensor probably aint the best. I will post the full review soon.

Cannot complain about the flavor of the 1.0Ohm coil at all thusfar!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takatatak

StompieZA said:


> So i am starting to venture into the video reviews and here is my very very first unboxing video of the latest Freemax MAXPod.
> 
> Everything was done using my phone, so editing is probably not great but hey its a start and would like to get some views and comments.



Hey man, good job for your first attempt!! I will say that I missed having any speech in the video. I know the video is short so a detailed unboxing wouldn't fit the format but some running commentary would add a lot of value in my opinion

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

takatatak said:


> Hey man, good job for your first attempt!! I will say that I missed having any speech in the video. I know the video is short so a detailed unboxing wouldn't fit the format but some running commentary would add a lot of value in my opinion



Thanks for the input, So you would prefer actual talking or would you like to see text on the video?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takatatak

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the input, So you would prefer actual talking or would you like to see text on the video?


Actual talking 
It could be off camera instead of facing the camera but I think spoken word helps make it more engrossing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA

takatatak said:


> Actual talking
> It could be off camera instead of facing the camera but I think spoken word helps make it more engrossing.



Cool, Thanks! 

Will definitively get to more talking and actually facing my fears of showing my face and talking hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## takatatak

StompieZA said:


> Cool, Thanks!
> 
> Will definitively get to more talking and actually facing my fears of showing my face and talking hahahahaha


I'm sure that's the biggest challenge... Just getting over the stage fright 

Wishing you all the best man!! You're gonna do just fine!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Liked the video @StompieZA ,  I’ll wait for your full review to see what your final verdict is. As I’ve got a face and voice very suited to writing I’ll stick to that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA

Room Fogger said:


> Liked the video @StompieZA ,  I’ll wait for your full review to see what your final verdict is. As I’ve got a face and voice very suited to writing I’ll stick to that.



I think ive got a sexy face for video  but listening to my whatsapp voicenotes i sound like an idiot!  Ah but will give it a go and see what the feedback is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

StompieZA said:


> So i am starting to venture into the video reviews and here is my very very first unboxing video of the latest Freemax MAXPod.
> 
> Everything was done using my phone, so editing is probably not great but hey its a start and would like to get some views and comments.



@StompieZA , great start bro ! congrats, short and sweet .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> So i am starting to venture into the video reviews and here is my very very first unboxing video of the latest Freemax MAXPod.
> 
> Everything was done using my phone, so editing is probably not great but hey its a start and would like to get some views and comments.




Lovely music

But needs better lighting
And it lost me after 30 secs of showing the box
You need to tell us what’s going on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Lovely music
> 
> But needs better lighting
> And it lost me after 30 secs of showing the box
> You need to tell us what’s going on



Thanks Silver, Appreciate the feedback. 

Yeah i know this aint the best video, was playing around and thought id post it either way. I agree on the first 30seconds of the video lol hahaha.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Thanks Silver, Appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Yeah i know this aint the best video, was playing around and thought id post it either way. I agree on the first 30seconds of the video lol hahaha.



great to hear you starting videos and I think it’s super. 

my feeling with videos is if I’m not gripped in the first 30secs to 1min then I switch to something else. Unless it’s something I have to watch for work etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Yes a nice intro of you talking about whats up for review in that sexy voice lol. But yes people have trust issues and feel more relaxed if they see the person reviewing. Your face will tell us everything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> great to hear you starting videos and I think it’s super.
> 
> my feeling with videos is if I’m not gripped in the first 30secs to 1min then I switch to something else. Unless it’s something I have to watch for work etc.



@StompieZA , just wanted to say that I think your written reviews are very good and they add a lot of value

I think you can easily translate it to video form because your understanding of the products and what to look out for is there. The presentation and the finishing touches will come with a few videos I think.

I have a lot of respect for folks who do good concise videos. It’s hard to convey a message like that on video because you can’t edit as you go like you do while writing a post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

And now that Rip Trippers aren't doing reviews anymore you have like hundreds of catch frases to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Acidkill

very cool @StompieZA , i agree with the above comments, some talking and vaping will take it to the next level.....good luck, I look forward to the next videos you do....always read your written reviews, they are great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Thanks for all the great valuable feedback guys! 

This video was filmed on the kitchen table without even thinking of extra lighting and my cellphone camera. I still really want to get a decent camera and also stand to then do the front top and then face parts.

Actually thought of it yesterday and most review videos the guys remove the vape from the box and review straight off the bat, i havent seen someone doing an unboxing and then a week later type thing on the same video then giving a proper feedback. 

But will see where i take this road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Here - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-gen-s-review-by-stompieza.t67932/#post-866857

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Hozit guys, 

So yeah.....i have been away for a couple of months in terms of reviews but actual work took over a bit.

Im starting to pick up again and will be reviewing the following items soon:


Geekvape Aegis Pro Kit @geekvape 
Voopoo Drag X and Drag 3 @VOOPOO 
Univapo Miso Pod @univapo @Univapo_Rebecca 
I will keep this thread updated as i finish reviews.

Thanks for the ongoing support to the suppliers and my followers.

Lets make 2021 a great year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Go check out the latest Drag X Plus review here : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-drag-x-plus-zavape-review.t70986/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

